# Suicide of Near, bsnes and higan developer



## Enkuler (Jun 27, 2021)

Near, known for developping bsnes and higan, both well-known accurate emulators, has commited suicide after suffering online harassment for a long time from KiwiFarms.
Or rather as the article in the source says, was killed by KiwiFarms.

Please remember people, online harassment has real life consequences.
Take care of your loved ones.

 Source: Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1409176583433179137


----------



## Coto (Jun 27, 2021)

Damn. That's fucked up. From what I can tell (or read online) the guy was a good person and very smart as well.

If anything, the internet must be used as a tool, and that's it. Everything else is Real Life. Also train Martial Arts, learn self defense, so you can control better over yourself, emotions and overall relationships in general.

May he R.I.P


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 27, 2021)

Damn, my condolences.


----------



## DKB (Jun 27, 2021)

Fuck. That's quite unfortunate.


----------



## enarky (Jun 27, 2021)

Something needs to be done. Kiwi Farm needs to be removed from the net. One way or another.


----------



## Andy2001 (Jun 27, 2021)

who is kiwifarms? Also, fuck kiwifarms


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 27, 2021)

The good ones go too soon. The internet can be so damn toxic.


----------



## WG481 (Jun 27, 2021)

From what I just read, Near was an outstanding person. KiwiFarms should be completely and utterly obliterated (whether it be by brute force or regulation.) I hate seeing good people die every day because of asses like them.

R.I.P. Near. May your soul find grace in heaven where it belongs.


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 27, 2021)

byuu was a name I've always heard for a long time. They were responsible for making me able to play Dragon Quest V when I was a teenager, something that ended up being one of my most cherished gaming memories of that era.

Near was an inspiration for the emulation community and the romhacking scene and it's such a pity that they are now gone because of harrassment from people who don't know love.
I wish something could be done so people would know absolutely nobody benefits from this. Hate only breeds more hate. And this hate was so prevalent and loud, albeit not absolute, that we've lost one we love.

This is such a tragedy. I hope they rest in peace and that their legacy, as well as their gigantic contribution to the whole emulation scene is not soonly lost to time.

All they wanted with their work was to make people happy. It makes no sense that people see it fit to destroy one because of this. It doesn't. It never will.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 27, 2021)

Fuck KiwiFarms. I didn't even know what that site is all about or that it existed until now. My condolences to Near's family and friends. This is such a huge blow to the community.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2021)

RIP mate :c


----------



## bailli (Jun 27, 2021)

I am very sorry to hear this. May they finally rest in piece.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jun 27, 2021)

The internet becomes bad with this kind of persons,they love hate with no reason. If you see some toxic community forum with this kind of bad behavior my advice stay away from those people. They better deserve to get forgotten to oblivion and go to the jail for the rest of their lifes. My condolences with the dev byuu and their family.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 27, 2021)

This hurts me to the core...

This is an open invite: If you're ever going through some serious shit, I'm an open ear either on here, or on Discord. *Jayro#0783*
Reach out if you need someone to talk to. We'd rather have you around.


----------



## mattyxarope (Jun 27, 2021)

If it's true, people need to be held responsible and prosecuted.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jun 27, 2021)

Oh dear.... Poor devs.
I just finished reading a certain other article, only to find this here.
"Humanity". I wonder what that even is ?

Most things are hidden under the rug eitherhow - in a way.
I don't like it.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 27, 2021)

I didn't knew him, but this felt bad for me, really.
I'm hardcore SNES player and hardcore Higan user. That's the best experience so far outside the real thing. Even better than expansive FPGA solutions IMO.
You have prep job to run the games, maybe this keeps this emulator to be popular, but worth it.
The guy who made this job is (was) a genius, a legend.

The predators and bullies took one more man's life, and emulation is now crippled without his skills.


----------



## peteruk (Jun 27, 2021)

Rest in peace 


*Big f*ck off to bullies of all types both offline and online*


----------



## DoctorDizzyspin (Jun 27, 2021)

May he rest in peace. Fuck anyone who contributed to his harassment, no one deserves to go through that.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jun 27, 2021)

The real question of all this tragedy what will happen with near legacy community emulation? I hope nintendont doesnt steal their emulators because the author of those emulators its died


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2021)

Tragic and upsetting. I didn't know them personally but they're obviously a big name who contributed a huge amount to the field of emulation. I've actually recently used a bit of their colour correction code for gba in development of my jam entry for the gbajam which is currently running.

We do need to figure out how to stamp out this toxicity from the online community.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Jun 27, 2021)

enarky said:


> Something needs to be done. Kiwi Farm needs to be removed from the net. One way or another.


Very sad to hear the devastating news....

I was bullied too by many homebrew "devs" from the IRC days and nearly doxxed me (well tried),
so i know how it is and i'm very sorry for his lost.... hope he's finally in peace now and never have to worry forever.


----------



## antiNT (Jun 27, 2021)

These bastards need to be held accountable


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jun 27, 2021)

This hurt to read.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 27, 2021)

I know people that do this sort of thing. What's worse is they're so disconnected from reality, they'll celebrate the murder. I cannot understand it. Even younger people who haven't mentally developed enpugh to appreciate their actions gave consequences, even they should understand how and why this is wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2021)

To those who bully or contribute to one's suicide? I say to them, go fuck yourselves you Jeffrey Dahmer offspring.

I reconciled with Near in 2019 and he and I hit it off with love of foxes. Suicide hurts....a lot.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jun 27, 2021)

Such a tragedy, RIP mate


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 27, 2021)

Snip! 



Andy2001 said:


> who is kiwifarms? Also, fuck kiwifarms


It's a forum that talks about people they call "lolcows". They used to just talk about Chris-chan.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 27, 2021)

When he said lost one of his best friends to this did he mean suicide or just ended friendship?


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 27, 2021)

My condolences for Near and his friends and family.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 27, 2021)

we live in a messed and fucked up world. i was picked on my self through my teen years but taking abuse from the internet i can take. but the poor guy did not need to go that way... for you ass holes who made him take this route to the after life go fuck your selfs.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 27, 2021)

Sounds ominous. If I killed myself over any random toxic retard I met online, I would be Kenny for South Park. The guy prolly was emotionally unstable as is. Depression, neurosis, etc. Which doesn't really take the blame from the bully.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jun 27, 2021)

Andy2001 said:


> who is kiwifarms? Also, fuck kiwifarms


It's like a forum similar to lolcow and 4chan. Toxic as fuck, as usual.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeeze, Rest In Peace. Bahamut Lagoon is a timeless, but all too forgotten classic.

A lot of sick stuff going on these days... take care of yourselves...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 27, 2021)

I have many problems with this.
The first one is: How someone can take it's own life due *Internet bullying?*
Is that a thing now?

I've heard of people being bullied in real life (I was bullied at school as a kid)  and yet I was taught to defend myself because nobody did it for me, even teachers bullied me for as long as highschool graduation.

I really don't understand how a person can decide to end it's life thanks to the Internet. I'm honestly scratching my head how something like this can happen.

Second problem: How hard was to stay away of such sites?


----------



## face235 (Jun 27, 2021)

Damn. I have almost no words for this...

Just, damn...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2021)

I've been bullied my whole school life, I do know how he felt
I was often thinking about suicide and I'm glad bullying stopped after school
I didn't experienced REAL online bullying, but I know how he felt
R.I.P. Near, I hope you may finally find peace

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Since I'm autistic too, that's a good advice to me to stay away from kiwifarm


----------



## LeddaZ (Jun 27, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I have many problems with this.
> The first one is: How someone can take it's own life due *Internet bullying?*
> Is that a thing now?
> 
> ...


No, it's not a thing now, it's been a thing since social networks were born. Cyberbulling is not that different from real life bullying, in most cases you don't know what can you do against someone you have never even seen in person. It can happen and it has happened multiple times.



JuanMena said:


> Second problem: How hard was to stay away of such sites?


These people don't stop here, they try go after you in real life as soon as they find out your name or where you live. The Internet is a dangerous place.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2021)

Fuck Kiwifarms! I know so many people who have been victims of that site, one of which is dear friend of mine that is still struggling to piece their life together because of unrelenting harassment they’ve had to deal with. They had to change their phone number, emails, social media, and yet are still dealing with the occasional abuse as someone from that site is always finding their accounts. It’s fucked up and people on Kiwifarms are horrible people that only seek to harm others. Fuck that site and fuck anyone who uses it. I can’t even imagine just many other victims came from this that site. I am so pissed off right now to see that they’ve killed someone! Near didn’t deserve any abuse they got and I hate knowing that the bastards who killed them are still out there making other’s lives a nightmare.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 27, 2021)

what the fuck. May they rest in peace.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 27, 2021)

What a pile of fucking crap do you need to be to think of this unfortunate tragedy as a "medal"?

*snip*

FUCK KIWI FARMS


----------



## PewnyPL (Jun 27, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I have many problems with this.
> The first one is: How someone can take it's own life due *Internet bullying?*
> Is that a thing now?
> 
> ...



Firstly, internet bullying is no different from real life one. Bullying is not just physical, but mental as well.
Secondly, 'how hard was to stay away of such sites' shows your lack of understanding what doxing is. Near was NOT frequenting that site. THEY were actively tracking what sites Near uses, plus any of his social media, and were targeting him there. Near would have to literally stop using internet for them to be unable to reach him, but that also could not stop them. It mentions that they were doing his friends as well, with one supposedly committing suicide which hit Near hard.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2021)

Dartz150 said:


> What a pile of fucking crap do you need to be to think of this unfortunate tragedy as a "medal"?
> 
> View attachment 268301
> 
> FUCK KIWI FARMS


I don't know why... but I really want to punch that face...


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 27, 2021)

Who will be the MF's to be held liable of this?

I'm effin' mad!


----------



## ZeroFX (Jun 27, 2021)

(... they they they ...)Near had multi personalities disorder? He was Legion from shin megami tensei? We'll never know.

Rest in peace for the guy if he's really dead, he may now face celestial judgement, i never used his emulators since i used others (zsnes, snes9x), but nice job nonetheless.


----------



## Chary (Jun 27, 2021)

ZeroFX said:


> We'll never know.


Near was nonbinary, according to what I found online, so I wanted to word it respectfully.


----------



## ZeroFX (Jun 27, 2021)

Chary said:


> Near was nonbinary, according to what I found online, so I wanted to word it respectfully.


bah, poor soul.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 27, 2021)

Absolutely disgusted at the people who contributed to the Kiwifarms thread and harassed Near for years to the point of suicide. Some of them even mocking his death and showing no remorse to anything they've done to him and his friends. I genuinely hope this comes back to bite at least some of them at some point in the future.

Rest in Peace Near, you are a brilliant developer who revolutionized the SNES emulation scene and pushed for accuracy levels most wouldn't even dream of.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 27, 2021)

Barely knew Near, yet reading that last tweet just hit so close to home, it was like they were a close friend. Rest in peace Near, at least you don't have to deal with these psychopaths anymore


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2021)

Rest in Peace, Near, I hope you finally have come to serenity after a lifelong fight against harassment and stalking.

I had learned this very early today, and that was a massive slap in the face to see unwrap... What the fuck is wrong with people, seriously?
No one sane would take pleasure in making someone else's life hell just for the fun of it. Even less do everything to push that person into committing suicide.
It's disturbing to see how many psychopathic trolls there are online. I refuse to believe they really do sleep well at night after something like this.


----------



## SANIC (Jun 27, 2021)

This angers me to know end that someone's life was ended over people who are so out of touch. I looked up kiwi farms and they have a thread dedicated to this, and a lot of people are saying that it's fake and all done for attention. They need "proof" and are so insensitive and hateful.

I am so sorry Near, may you rest in peace


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2021)

What the actual fuck? A website that is dedicated to harassing people to the point of suicide? WHY ARE WE JUST NOW HEARING ABOUT THIS CESSPOOL OF INBREDS?? My condolences to those who were close to Near. Nobody should ever have to go through that. What's worse is that I don't even know what the reason for targeting Near was. This is beyond screwed up. We lost an intelligent and beloved member of the emulation scene. I can only hope that this Kiwi Farms and its members get what they deserve. Fuck them.


----------



## graeme122 (Jun 27, 2021)

Just read through twitter wow was that rough, Thank you and RIP Near

This is me. My real name is Dave. Sorry, I've never been able to smile. pic.twitter.com/jCPN8CE25F— Near (@near_koukai) June 27, 2021


----------



## SANIC (Jun 27, 2021)

Memoir said:


> What the actual fuck? A website that is dedicated to harassing people to the point of suicide? WHY ARE WE JUST NOW HEARING ABOUT THIS CESSPOOL OF INBREDS?? My condolences to those who were close to Near. Nobody should ever have to go through that. What's worse is that I don't even know what the reason for targeting Near was. This is beyond screwed up. We lost an intelligent and beloved member of the emulation scene. I can only hope that this Kiwi Farms and its members get what they deserve. Fuck them.


What's even worse is that a bunch of people on that forum genuinely believe that cyberbulling does no harm and that people who are hurt by this are left leaning politically, LGBTQ+ or a minority group. I got sick just reading the thread


----------



## 0-volt (Jun 27, 2021)

Is too hard to believe...
I am totally in shock.
Rest in peace...


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 27, 2021)

SANIC said:


> This angers me to know end that someone's life was ended over people who are so out of touch. I looked up kiwi farms and they have a thread dedicated to this, and a lot of people are saying that it's fake and all done for attention. They need "proof" and are so insensitive and hateful.
> 
> I am so sorry Near, may you rest in peace


Can you really expect a website that documents eccentric people online to take some random statement from Near's friend as a fact?


Memoir said:


> What the actual fuck? A website that is dedicated to harassing people to the point of suicide? WHY ARE WE JUST NOW HEARING ABOUT THIS CESSPOOL OF INBREDS?? My condolences to those who were close to Near. Nobody should ever have to go through that. What's worse is that I don't even know what the reason for targeting Near was. This is beyond screwed up. We lost an intelligent and beloved member of the emulation scene. I can only hope that this Kiwi Farms and its members get what they deserve. Fuck them.


Looks like it was online drama over stuff like them allegedly accusing a courier of stealing a shipment of SNES games they were supposed to dump when the package was actually just lost in the warehouse and later found. Then they didn't release the dumps despite getting the package of games they were sent so they could dump and preserve them. This caused some outrage on 4chan.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 27, 2021)

This is freaking terrible.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Jun 27, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I have many problems with this.
> The first one is: How someone can take it's own life due *Internet bullying?*
> Is that a thing now?
> 
> ...


They targeted those close to them. Those close to Near started blaming them for the harassment.

Edit: I was mistaken earlier about one of Near's friend taking their own life, they just stopped talking to them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 27, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Can you really expect a website that documents eccentric people online to take some random statement from Near's friend as a fact?



You can put a bow on a pile of shit but it's still a pile of shit lol 
Kiwi farms is a collection of mentally ill social rejects that spend their time bullying people they feel inferior to and that inferiority angers them.

Saying they "document eccentric people" is only accurate in the sense they're documenting what garbage human beings they are.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 27, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Can you really expect a website that documents eccentric people online to take some random statement from Near's friend as a fact?
> 
> Looks like it was online drama over stuff like them allegedly accusing a courier of stealing a shipment of SNES games they were supposed to dump when the package was actually just lost in the warehouse and later found. Then they didn't release the dumps despite getting the package of games they were sent so they could dump and preserve them. This caused some outrage on 4chan.


So, no reason then?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I have many problems with this.
> The first one is: How someone can take it's own life due *Internet bullying?*
> Is that a thing now?
> 
> ...


Kiwifarms goes well above and beyond cyberbullying and into some pretty terrible actions. Many victims become actively stalked, even to the point where both their online and offline lives are made a living nightmare. Many victims that I've personally known have had the stalking go as far as having those close to them being doxxed and harassed, having their workplaces/schools called by harassers, and now struggle with other issues due to how far the harassment goes. They don't just simply stop at making one person's life horrible. They go as far as making everyone around them suffer and making sure that they struggle with everything from finding a job and a place to live, to even maintaining relationships. Many victims end up suffering from paranoia because of the length Kiwifarms will go to ruining someone's life.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 27, 2021)

SANIC said:


> What's even worse is that a bunch of people on that forum genuinely believe that cyberbulling does no harm and that people who are hurt by this are left leaning politically, LGBTQ+ or a minority group. I got sick just reading the thread



It gets worse. I've seen people (on twitter, of course) quote and link articles from that forum as proof that some people deserved to be doxxed.
It is actively being used as a source of 'information' to justify cyberbullying even outside that forum, and the people who do that aren't always troll, some will spread out unverified/unverifiable information and genuinely think they're doing the right thing.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 27, 2021)

Memoir said:


> So, no reason then?


No, but they've been discussing essentially every aspect of Chris-chan's life for a decade with no real reason other than "he does dumb stuff" so they'll take whatever they can get.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2021)

It sounds like this isn't the first time they've done something like this and it won't be the last.  The site should be shut down and certain members should be charged criminally after reviewing their activities.  Buncha no-life scumbags.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 27, 2021)

Kiwifarms and all associated websites are just horrid, they attract and create the worst kinds of people.

This sucks and it's sad. Rest in peace man


----------



## Magicantian (Jun 27, 2021)

I really doubt Byuu is dead, this looks like pseudo Kamikaze tactics, he's likely leaving the scene for a multitude of reasons. People hate and talk shit for no reason and it's gotta stop regardless if he's dead. If you participate in this hive minded troll garbage, keep in mind, the world's changing, you're going to get flagged and we're going to find you.

Been loving his work since the beginning. Throw it up for the Legend.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jun 27, 2021)

All I could say is holy shit for the past 3 mins. This is horrible.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 27, 2021)

Directed at no one in particular, please have some respect for Near and remember that they are non-binary and use they/them pronouns. It's one thing to misgender a living person but to deliberately (not faulting you if you did it by accident) misgender a dead person is deeply disrespectful to their memory.

Thanks.


----------



## nemwolf (Jun 27, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Directed at no one in particular, please have some respect for Near and remember that they are non-binary and use they/them pronouns. It's one thing to misgender a living person but to deliberately (not faulting you if you did it by accident) misgender a dead person is deeply disrespectful to their memory.
> 
> Thanks.


thank you for saying this


----------



## LunarRXA (Jun 27, 2021)

I checked out "KiwiFarms" briefly like 5-10m ago.  It's the worst type of sarcastic, non-nonsensical banter where trolls and bullies have gathered to give each-other righteous affirmation in their petty, vindictive judgement and behavior.  We've all only got one life to live, and judging and vilifying others to the extent that you make the argument that someone "deserved" suicide is beyond fucked up.  

It's hypocritical to be so super judgemental while hiding behind a veil of anonymity and pretending like they're paragons of perfection.  I read maybe 2-3 comments before I wanted to throw up due to how hateful, spiteful, politically insensitive and tone-deaf the comments are.  The top thread is written by someone with a racial slur in their name, and that says everything you need to know about "KiwiFarms."


----------



## th3joker (Jun 27, 2021)

Sad how internet addiction can lead so many mentally ill people astray.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 27, 2021)

It is sad
I was suicidal at one point
Complete bullshit the way people can treat others


----------



## JeepX87 (Jun 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It sounds like this isn't the first time they've done something like this and it won't be the last.  The site should be shut down and certain members should be charged criminally after reviewing their activities.  Buncha no-life scumbags.



Need to kill the web hosting for this website, but oh wait, they will find other one.

RIP Near.

I have been bullied at high school, college, Twitter and FB, but not in here.

Members in World News, Current Events & Politics section is much more friendlier and nicer than in FB, also moderators did good job to get under control in here, but it is nonexistent on FB.


----------



## phalk (Jun 27, 2021)

Kiwifarms, 4chan, those places have to go.
I'm very ashamed for having posted on 4chan years ago. That place was a mistake. From the beginning.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 27, 2021)

Suicide is not the solution
Yet, many people get to the point of seeing it as the only exit from the pain and suffering they are embracing
Its really sad to think there is people so dehumanize in the world that they find pleasure in putting people at their biggest limits
May their soul rest in peace. And may they not be forgotten


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jun 27, 2021)

Oh my God suicide..how sad they didn't deserve this no one ever does.I bet those assholes who bullied them don't have even a shred of remorse either.Terrible all around.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 27, 2021)

Soulsilve2010 said:


> Oh my God suicide..how sad they didn't deserve this no one ever does.I bet those assholes who bullied them don't have even a shred of remorse either.Terrible all around.


No one deserves to be in such pain


----------



## DbGt (Jun 27, 2021)

this is sad, but someone who takes his own life due to online harassment clearly has other issues too....  Suicide is multifactorial, saying someone committed suicide because of one single thing is also not right


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 27, 2021)

DbGt said:


> this is sad, but someone who takes his own life due to online harassment clearly has other issues too....  Suicide is multifactorial, saying someone committed suicide because of one single thing is also not right


It could be one thing 
Trust me I know these things


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm sorry but this sounds like Byuu is trying to blackmail that Kiwifarms website into closing because he doesn't like being made fun of. This is just disgusting cancel culture at it's worst. It's very insulting that this Byuu person is using his suicide to manhandle someone and his buddies seem in on it.

I remember when CEMU emulator first started gaining traction and there were lots of people upset about CEMU making tons of money from Patreon due to it's latest build being patreon-only. Byuu was one of those people who talked shit saying CEMU was setting some new standard for all future console emulators to require being paid-only (which wasn't even valid because Cemu's previous builds were free!). This person has a history of being overly dramatic.

I'm thinking some lawyers are about to get involved. Otherwise, is typical internet drama nonsense. Do not get involved with those people no matter how you feel about Byuu's work. They're bullys and they're bad news. This is just bullies slapfighting other bullies.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 27, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Directed at no one in particular, please have some respect for Near and remember that they are non-binary and use they/them pronouns. It's one thing to misgender a living person but to deliberately (not faulting you if you did it by accident) misgender a dead person is deeply disrespectful to their memory.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you for the heads up, I messed up on my previous post. I really didn't knew that Near is/was non binary and I didn't knew how to use pronouns for non binary people in English neither.

Sorry


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 27, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Directed at no one in particular, please have some respect for Near and remember that they are non-binary and use they/them pronouns. It's one thing to misgender a living person but to deliberately (not faulting you if you did it by accident) misgender a dead person is deeply disrespectful to their memory.
> 
> Thanks.



Or, people could just not cause any more division than there already is. Time to stop with the labels, 1,001 genders, special flags, etc. etc. etc. How about just being a human? I know this will upset some people but... shrug. If the suicide is true, it's a very horrible and sad thing. However, I don't feel there was even reason for your post. No one here was disrespectfully calling them he, she, or anything else.


----------



## Coto (Jun 27, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Or, people could just not cause any more division than there already is. Time to stop with the labels, 1,001 genders, special flags, etc. etc. etc. How about just being a human? I know this will upset some people but... shrug. If the suicide is true, it's a very horrible and sad thing. I don't feel there was even reason for your post. No one here was disrespectfully calling them he, she, or anything else.



I agree. That political correctness should be prohibited in this thread, by trying to force your views even if others don't agree. Enforcing that is only going to one-side and shut others mouth even if they don't want to play the "be friendly" towards rainbow politics.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 27, 2021)

Near was the programmer for a recently released fan translation of Bahamut Lagoon if anyone is interested in remembering them through this part of their legacy and commitment to the fans.

https://near.sh/bahamut-lagoon


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 27, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Directed at no one in particular, please have some respect for Near and remember that they are non-binary and use they/them pronouns. It's one thing to misgender a living person but to deliberately (not faulting you if you did it by accident) misgender a dead person is deeply disrespectful to their memory.
> 
> Thanks.


You USA people think everybody has English as their first language. It's so self-centered it borders on the absurd. Some people here have English as their 4th language. Stop making demands form a global communtiy that has learnt that they is plural form, not singular. People have flasgs in their profile. Check it. Stop being imperialistic and demanding that others be perfect on your language and its social trends.


----------



## Magicantian (Jun 27, 2021)

Truth is, most political things have an agenda behind it. Whether the participant knows the full scope or not and whose really involved behind the scenes is trivial.

I have no problems with trans people or whatever they want to label themselves as. Life is truth, you're here now to be how / who you want to be and how you wanna do it. The social constructs are dictating influence and it's affecting how we shape society.

If you're going to make choices and do things in life, think twice about who you're becoming, you might get
stuck in a falsehood. Take your time, move slow and understand the world we live in, it's diseased. I'll be the first to tell you I'm a straight guy, but people are vibrating energy.

I know people who were born in one gender and have different chemical balances, but society is playing a major role in their thought process and it's not their personal truth. Get some exercise, spend some time alone and find clarity in thought in what you really wanna do with yourself.

The last thing I want to see is people taking hormonal prescriptions that has an effect on their health, possibly even cancerous. Everyone feels young and infinite now, but when the clock starts spinning, your perspective and perception might change. Don't be that person that lives with regrets, make the clean shots for you, not the people around you.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 27, 2021)

This is certainly not the time or place to discuss pronouns or whether it's justified or not.



Pluupy said:


> I'm sorry but this sounds like Byuu is trying to blackmail that Kiwifarms website into closing because he doesn't like being made fun of. This is just disgusting cancel culture at it's worst. It's very insulting that this Byuu person is using his suicide to manhandle someone and his buddies seem in on it.



I'm generally against cancel culture, and as such I wish nothing more but this type of forums to shut down forever, because their sole reason to exist is to bully people and their friends and relatives out of existence, aka, cancelling people, permanently.

Which is arguably worse than all the social media drama we hear everyday about whether X or Y should be cancelled.


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Jun 27, 2021)

Coto said:


> Enforcing that is only going to one-side and shut others mouth even if they don't want to play the "be friendly" towards rainbow politics.



I kinda feel like maybe bigots should have their mouthes shut if they're incapable of something as basic as showing another person the smallest amount of respect.


----------



## Magicantian (Jun 28, 2021)

DoctorBagPhD said:


> I kinda feel like maybe bigots should have their mouthes shut if they're incapable of something as basic as showing another person the smallest amount of respect.



Nah, this is just pure respect for Byuu / Near. We're all here for that sweet code that they gave freely, that's love.


----------



## Coto (Jun 28, 2021)

DoctorBagPhD said:


> I kinda feel like maybe bigots should have their mouthes shut if they're incapable of something as basic as showing another person the smallest amount of respect.


Is that a real response or cheap rhetoric? I can't read sarcasm quite well on the internet, TBH.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Or, people could just not cause any more division than there already is. Time to stop with the labels, 1,001 genders, special flags, etc. etc. etc. How about just being a human?


I understand the point you were trying to make, but this comes off as incredibly tone deaf.  Like you don't qualify as human unless you're cishet.


----------



## Magicantian (Jun 28, 2021)

Coto said:


> Is that a real response or cheap rhetoric? I can't read sarcasm quite well on the internet, TBH.



Nah chill, there's too much knee jerk reaction and not cohesive reading.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I don't wanna go out of left field, but I've been a crazy long time lurker, I never have anything to say to anyone because less is more.

But this is gbatemp, this is our home. We come to chill and do the do. Some people get wrapped hard with the erroneous, like I wanna win a conversation and be right to win something.

Why?

Lets pop off right: 

You get your state of mind in check and you can wreck.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

Pluupy said:


> I'm sorry but this sounds like Byuu is trying to blackmail that Kiwifarms website into closing because he doesn't like being made fun of. This is just disgusting cancel culture at it's worst. It's very insulting that this Byuu person is using his suicide to manhandle someone and his buddies seem in on it.
> 
> I remember when CEMU emulator first started gaining traction and there were lots of people upset about CEMU making tons of money from Patreon due to it's latest build being patreon-only. Byuu was one of those people who talked shit saying CEMU was setting some new standard for all future console emulators to require being paid-only (which wasn't even valid because Cemu's previous builds were free!). This person has a history of being overly dramatic.
> 
> I'm thinking some lawyers are about to get involved. Otherwise, is typical internet drama nonsense. Do not get involved with those people no matter how you feel about Byuu's work. They're bullys and they're bad news. This is just bullies slapfighting other bullies.



Are you fucking kidding me? Why the hell is wrong with you? He's dead because he took his own life. Cancel culture? Seriously? Stop defending those shitbrained websites and learn to show some decency you inconsiderate punk.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 28, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> Thank you for the heads up, I messed up on my previous post. I really didn't knew that Near is/was non binary and I didn't knew how to use pronouns for non binary people in English neither.
> 
> Sorry


No problem!


----------



## Coto (Jun 28, 2021)

Magicantian said:


> Nah chill, there's too much knee jerk reaction and not cohesive reading.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




What... Ok, whatever. Have a good day.


----------



## Magicantian (Jun 28, 2021)

Coto said:


> What... Ok, whatever. Have a good day.



It's not directed at you, I'm just trying to stop a stomp. I wanna get people feelin' real, to get right.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 28, 2021)

I really can't put into words what I am feeling reading this. But this is basically my face.






That fucking site, it's the scum of the earth. It and all those rotten monsters that use it for their amusement should drop all dead.


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 28, 2021)

Dave did an awesome job with higan/bsnes.
It's a big loss for the emulation community.
I feel really sorry for him.

Not trying to sound disrespectful but: 
"Internet bullying" overall is preventable and avoidable, but it seems not everyone knows how to act in order to avoid it.
The primary point is: grow a thicker skin. If you can't handle the pressure, you need a nickname change, a brand new main e-mail account, VPN(s) and reviewing who you consider your friend, since one of them are usually in cahoots with the bullies.

Doxxing on the other hand is just a low blow.


----------



## mikagami (Jun 28, 2021)

RIP. Also, not surprising people suffer mental illness after hanging around certain cesspool online communities.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 28, 2021)

Damn, what a fucked up development and situation. My condolences go out to anyone effected by Near passing away. Rest in peace Near.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 28, 2021)

This brought me to tears. I didn’t know him. I hadn’t heard his name until now, but I used bsnes a lot. I struggle with mental health issues and I’ve been “okay” so to speak for a while. But I know what’s it’s like to be bullied and I know what it’s like to feel like death is your only and best solution. It’s just sickening that an online group killed someone. This is just too real. May he rest in piece.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

Mental health issues are a bitch to deal with, been dealing with anxiety and depression for nearly two years and I've had....some very dark moments and thoughts. It sucks when it's vilified and exploited by assholes who get their rocks off by doxxing and what have you, and I hope every single one of those people at KF burn in hell.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2021)

my condolences to them and their family, no matter the situation suicide is always a tragic thing



Pluupy said:


> I'm sorry but this sounds like Byuu is trying to blackmail that Kiwifarms website into closing because he doesn't like being made fun of. This is just disgusting cancel culture at it's worst. It's very insulting that this Byuu person is using his suicide to manhandle someone and his buddies seem in on it.
> ..


I am on the same line of thinking but I don't believe it to be as malicious, I think they were someone with a lot of problems. They had emailed the owner of that forum trying to extort him to remove their thread (which hadn't been posted in or bumped in for a few months, and it was fairly tame by that side of the internets standards.) You can read their email back and forth here (I've avoided linking to the forum out of respect to the people involved.) I have no connections with the individual or Kiwifarms I'm just someone looking from the outside in. Whatever you may think of Kiwifarms I don't believe this is a case where they are at fault, more so that someone who had a lot of problems sadly never managed to get the help they needed


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 28, 2021)

I think it's unbelievably easy to address someone as they wish to be addressed as soon as we are aware of it. It's a mere act of showing respect. If pronouns can make some people so angry at a simple matter, if one thing, I hardly believe it's the pronouns' fault.

And now a person who was great and kind is gone. It's tough to just shrug it off as something minor or personal as it is shown, time and time again, how harassment, even online, can have serious ramitifications and consequences.

We're all human. We suffer. It's tough to just say to people to "get over it" when it impacts their feelings and self-esteem. I try not to diminish others' suffering because we never know what they may be going through. We need more kindness in this world.


----------



## DKB (Jun 28, 2021)

king_leo said:


> my condolences to them and their family, no matter the situation suicide is always a tragic thing
> 
> 
> I am on the same line of thinking but I don't believe it to be as malicious, I think they were someone with a lot of problems. They had emailed the owner of that forum trying to extort him to remove their thread (which hadn't been posted in or bumped in for a few months, and it was fairly tame by that side of the internets standards.) You can read their email back and forth here (I've avoided linking to the forum out of respect to the people involved.) I have no connections with the individual or Kiwifarms I'm just someone looking from the outside in. Whatever you may think of Kiwifarms I don't believe this is a case where they are at fault, more so that someone who had a lot of problems sadly never managed to get the help they needed



Reading those emails just kinda mutilated my feelings on all of this now.


----------



## Magicantian (Jun 28, 2021)

Stop the hate, support the real, it's that simple. I really don't know how this World came so far apart from everyone thinking clearly and for themselves.

But if you browse these sites and actually participate in feeling a positive note for your own personal gain, I really hope you can change your ways. We're all growing and trying to change the wrong we're born into.

So many people are so quick to speak and think before they even really evaluated any information and factual information.

When are we going back to 1990's? The past 21 years have been no coincidence and if we don't find the right essence of unity, we're gonna keep taking this big red, white and blue dick up the ass.


----------



## Pachee (Jun 28, 2021)

I heard he was living in japan, i wonder if that made the situation worse? Depression is quite a problem there, and hobbies like ours don't really help you develop a healthy social circle or activities.
Also that was why i wiped all my social media many years ago, i just hate exposure and attention in general, let alone from trolls or scammers.

Lastly, do people really hate online harassment? Because that doxxing of Scott on twitter tells me it is just a matter of where and who did it to be justifiable.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2021)

king_leo said:


> Whatever you may think of Kiwifarms I don't believe this is a case where they are at fault


Yeah the victim is definitely to blame here.  /s

Cutting yourself off from the internet entirely is not an option when you're a software developer, nor should that be something that's asked of people who are being constantly harassed online.  As I understand it, these guys frequently stalk and harass people offline too, so it wouldn't even do them much good.  After being targeted by a group like that, it's not hard to understand why suicide might start looking like the only way out.


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 28, 2021)

Pachee said:


> Lastly, do people really hate online harassment? Because that doxxing of Scott on twitter tells me it is just a matter of where and who did it to be justifiable.


You ever seen Monty Python and the Holy Grail? Remember the witch scene?

Fot better or worse, it seems like judging is pretty much ingrained into people's behaviours. I think the most sane think to do about it specifically to try and see how we should not judge so easily, as (most of the times) it creates an innanely punitive sense of judgement.

I mean, it's at least what I believe in. Living and being around people which did nothing but judge and discriminate made me more self aware about this, but I can say I'm glad that I was a survivor. I, too, suffered loneliness and exclusion to a fault in this life, but I'm glad I trudged though.

Not everybody manages to, however. And I can't say it wasn't hard. At all.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 28, 2021)

How did Kiwifarms kill him? what was he been accuse off ?


----------



## Magicantian (Jun 28, 2021)

Welp, I'm gonna tap out and go back into my hole. Just remember, you made the game personal now. If I stumble upon one on you, it's a wrap fool.


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 28, 2021)

king_leo said:


> my condolences to them and their family, no matter the situation suicide is always a tragic thing
> 
> 
> I am on the same line of thinking but I don't believe it to be as malicious, I think they were someone with a lot of problems. They had emailed the owner of that forum trying to extort him to remove their thread (which hadn't been posted in or bumped in for a few months, and it was fairly tame by that side of the internets standards.) You can read their email back and forth here (I've avoided linking to the forum out of respect to the people involved.) I have no connections with the individual or Kiwifarms I'm just someone looking from the outside in. Whatever you may think of Kiwifarms I don't believe this is a case where they are at fault, more so that someone who had a lot of problems sadly never managed to get the help they needed



Thanks for bringing some perspective to the matter.
It seems like the bottom line is that Dave needed a lot of professional help after all, maybe spiritual as well.
Sad to see him go anyway.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2021)

MarkDarkness said:


> You USA people think everybody has English as their first language. It's so self-centered it borders on the absurd. Some people here have English as their 4th language. Stop making demands form a global communtiy that has learnt that they is plural form, not singular. People have flasgs in their profile. Check it. Stop being imperialistic and demanding that others be perfect on your language and its social trends.



Precisely. Some people don't understands me because of my English grammar since I am Portuguese born in Portugal and lived in America and in Portugal -- back and forth. Depends. And I am an American Citizen too! I m getting tired of some people mentioned my grammars. As long as they understands me then they shouldn't say anything about my grammar, man. If they don't understand me then they should say.. Please explain again ? I would be happy to try again. Anyway.. See ? Laughing and Bullying is not good. Today, people will treat every nicely then forget about it in a week and treated people badly all over again. They never learned anything. Respect! You said it!


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 28, 2021)

Pachee said:


> Also that was why i wiped all my social media many years ago



If everyone dropped social media the world would be a better place.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> It seems like the bottom line is that Dave needed a lot of professional help after all, maybe spiritual as well.


They had years worth of documented harassment, what they really needed was help from the FBI.  King_leo's link isn't even half the story, and it's coming from the perspective of people who want to assuage their own guilt and/or avoid consequences for their own actions.  You can't take that shit at face value.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> If everyone dropped social media the world would be a better place.



That's true. Facebook exists first then many more following. Those social media are good. You can't blame social media. Blame ? Human being. Being said, people blame gun. What ? Gun can't do anything. Gun don't kill people. People killing people. Same thing. People bullying people in school, cyberbullying like social media because they are human being. Social media doesn't do anything. People did. To be honest, if people don't use Social media then the world would be a better place ? No, schools will always exists for bullying instead. Why ?  Human hate exists. Hate is here to stay. You can't erase the hate. Human is the responsibility.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> King_leo's link isn't even half the story, and it's coming from the perspective of people who want to assuage their own guilt and/or avoid consequences for their own actions.  You can't take that shit at face value.


You can look up the thread yourself and have a read through all the posts until their tweets, my link is their correspondence with the owner of Kiwifarms. If you read through you'll see that they were all over the place and trying to hold (at the time) a potential suicide over the owners head in order for them to do as they say. Through the emails you can see the owner even offering to meet halfway and asked to see a resume but received ramblings and more threats back. It's always important in these situations to try and piece together everything you can so you make the right decisions (fueling a cycle of hate isn't going to help the situation.) To reiterate what I said before I believe Byuu was just a very troubled person and my condolences still go out to the them and their family.



Xzi said:


> Yeah the victim is definitely to blame here.  /s
> ...


It's not a black and white issue and I find it in bad taste to strawman someone when talking about a situation involving suicide.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2021)

king_leo said:


> You can look up the thread yourself and have a read through all the posts until their tweets, my link is their correspondence with the owner of Kiwifarms. If you read through you'll see that they were all over the place and trying to hold (at the time) a potential suicide over the owners head in order for them to do as they say.


My point is that the owner selectively made information available because it's the information that makes him look the least bad.  This harassment was ongoing for years and across who knows how many platforms, meaning there are thousands of DMs, text messages, probably letters and phone calls out there too, all sent by Kiwifarms members.  I guarantee you the site owner is withholding far more than he's sharing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

Kiwifarms and other sites like it can just burn to the ground for all I care. Places like that are shitholes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2021)

king_leo said:


> my condolences to them and their family, no matter the situation suicide is always a tragic thing
> 
> 
> I am on the same line of thinking but I don't believe it to be as malicious, I think they were someone with a lot of problems. They had emailed the owner of that forum trying to extort him to remove their thread (which hadn't been posted in or bumped in for a few months, and it was fairly tame by that side of the internets standards.) You can read their email back and forth here (I've avoided linking to the forum out of respect to the people involved.) I have no connections with the individual or Kiwifarms I'm just someone looking from the outside in. Whatever you may think of Kiwifarms I don't believe this is a case where they are at fault, more so that someone who had a lot of problems sadly never managed to get the help they needed


Mate. Those Emails don't exonerate those who are irredeemably guilty of harassment, extortion, doxxing and other forms of abuse. Be it verbal or otherwise. I'm not seeing anything in those emails that change my views on that site as a whole. Everything I've seen completely buries those emails. Clearly, Near had issues. Literally nobody here is denying that. However, the shit they received from users on that site and potentially other places DOES NOT HELP THEIR MENTAL STATE. Also, what's your argument on the community targeting people who are associated with Near? You think those emails help that?

What's your argument here? Trying to make light on someone committing suicide and downplaying the severity of the choices of the parties involved?

Oh, but it's okay. That thread hadn't seen activity. So, that CLEARLY MEANS NOTHING ELSE HAPPENED! RIGHT?! FOH

Edit: One last bit of information. You should know better. No shit the owner of that site is attempting to make himself look like a decent person. We've seen similar actions from people who were more than guilty of what they were accused of. If your main counterpoint is this chain of emails? You've already made yourself look absolutely mental.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 28, 2021)

I can't imagine being in Tokyo, alone, without a support system.  That's bleak.  I hope it's a lie.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Mate. Those Emails don't exonerate those who are irredeemably guilty of harassment, extortion, doxxing and other forms of abuse. Be it verbal or otherwise. I'm not seeing anything in those emails that change my views on that site as a whole. Everything I've seen completely buries those emails. Clearly, Near had issues. Literally nobody here is denying that. However, the shit they received from users on that site and potentially other places DOES NOT HELP THEIR MENTAL STATE. Also, what's your argument on the community targeting people who are associated with Near? You think those emails help that?
> 
> What's your argument here? Trying to make light on someone committing suicide and downplaying the severity of the choices of the parties involved?
> 
> ...



People like to defend sites such as 4chan and Kiwifarms, and frankly, they're full of shit. Sorry not sorry. Any kind of person belonging to a site, and people who dox others from said site, are literal pieces of subhuman shit. These sites need to be removed and people reaaaaaally need to stop gaslighting the victims. This is just bullshit.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I have many problems with this.
> The first one is: How someone can take it's own life due *Internet bullying?*
> Is that a thing now?
> 
> ...


Lol read the room, guy. Maybe not the best thread to say this in.


----------



## Magicantian (Jun 28, 2021)

The wrong people are starting to get pissed:


lock the thread, no more discussion on this, it's getting too real, leave it alone and let the background do the background.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

MaxToTheMax said:


> Lol read the room, guy. Maybe not the best thread to say this in.


Of course I never meant anything bad. Any misreading is literally not my fault.

What I tried to express is my fault at trying to understand why people takes it's life over cyber bullying.

Despite being quoted by other people explaining that the guy got it's private life, address and friends/family involved, it's still hard for me to believe that it could cause this.
Yes it's tragic, and yet extreme to the point that, to me It's shockingly unbelievable (yet real)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Of course I never meant anything bad. Any misreading is literally not my fault.
> 
> What I tried to express is my fault at trying to understand why people takes it's life over cyber bullying.
> 
> ...


It's the extent these people went to ensure there was no downtime for Near. Between harassing them, their friends and family and the methods involved. Tack that on to an already troubled person? It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jun 28, 2021)

The fbi cant do a shit in this case.Lets be honest why sites like 8chan,4chan and kiwifarms exists?.Those websites need some kind of money to build up on the internet and surely will be donations from bitcoin.Thats the why the fbi cant do anything. Bitcoin cant be searched.Other thing to note i bet there is a doxxings jobs from Kiwifarms forums hidden to local public.There is no way doing doxxing with no reason must be monetary to do it and someone pay to do it.Someone near to dave hate him so much...

Note: Doxxing its ilegal in many countries and if you get caught prepare to go to the jail. That why im saying doxxing with no reason...must be monetary. For example Ralph lives in USA, hate a woman named Sakura in Japan.He is doing harrasment online and recollect information of the victim.When Sakura goes offline, pay someone in Japan to doxx her.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

Memoir said:


> It's the extent these people went to ensure there was no downtime for Near. Between harassing them, their friends and family and the methods involved. Tack that on to an already troubled person? It's a recipe for disaster.


Yes and I understand.
_And I hope I don't touch any sensitive fibers with the following:
_
But if I'm personally being bullied on the internet to the point that someone makes it personal... I would've stepped outside the Internet, seek help and maybe lift a demand/taken legal actions.
Like, just recently Mexico's government approved a law against Cyber Bullying. It's literally illegal and a crime ro Bully someone on the Internet because *we've had the same scenario before.*
Yet it's intriguing for me to believe that such laws doesn't exist outside my country.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yes and I understand.
> _And I hope I don't touch any sensitive fibers with the following:
> _
> But if I'm personally being bullied on the internet to the point that someone makes it personal... I would've stepped outside the Internet, seek help and maybe lift a demand/taken legal actions.
> ...


Well, from what I've gathered? Near already tried seeking help. Took prescribed medications and even took a break. No two people work the same.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2021)

JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> The fbi cant do a shit in this case.Lets be honest why sites like 8chan,4chan and kiwifarms exists?.Those websites need some kind of money to build up on the internet and surely will be donations from bitcoin.Thats the why the fbi cant do anything. Bitcoin cant be searched.


The activities of individuals, both online and off, can be thoroughly investigated.  Harassment over long periods of time and death threats are both illegal and very much within the FBI's wheelhouse, as local police often won't take these matters seriously enough or won't have the resources necessary to properly investigate them.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yes and I understand.
> _And I hope I don't touch any sensitive fibers with the following:
> _
> But if I'm personally being bullied on the internet to the point that someone makes it personal... I would've stepped outside the Internet, seek help and maybe lift a demand/taken legal actions.
> ...



Some people with mental illness take what happens on the Internet a little too hard. I believe that suicide is by definition committed by the person committing suicide, but there's of course going to be factors around what motivated that person to take their own life. Just because you're failing to make any sense out of the situation doesn't mean it doesn't make perfect sense to others. Who killed Near? Near killed himself. What motivated him to do so? Seems that information can be found in his suicide note.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 28, 2021)

does anyone have something that actually confirms this?


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jun 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The activities of individuals, both online and off, can be thoroughly investigated.  Harassment over long periods of time and death threats are both illegal and very much within the FBI's wheelhouse, as local police often won't take these matters seriously enough or won't have the resources necessary to properly investigate them.


The fbi can search it those harrasments.Im talking why such bad sites like 4chan,kiwifarms and 8chan exist? if they want to combat harrasment first took down those sites and the only way to stop it its doing  worlwide ban from bitcoin money.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 28, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> does anyone have something that actually confirms this?



Marcan confirmed it. He's one of the people responsible for the original Wii softmod hacks. He's trust worthy, I just wouldn't count on him commenting on this site because he dislikes the open piracy crap going on here.


----------



## Joom (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> What I tried to express is my fault at trying to understand why people takes it's life over cyber bullying.


Don't try to rationalize depression, because it itself is irrational. If you don't have it, trying to understand it is like trying to read a language you don't speak. Depression also runs rampant within the LGBTQ community, and when you're attacked and harassed for an identity you already struggle with, it's very easy to break. Near sounds like they were still struggling with coming to terms with who they were. Coming out and self-acceptance are much harder things to do than giving yourself a label on the internet, especially when society makes it a point to demonize you.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 28, 2021)

It seems that NintendoLife published this story too. I wonder if it'll hit the bigger folks like IGN? Near was also popular on ArsTechnica, but I don't visit woke tech blogs so I'm not sure if they posted an article yet or not.

https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2..._best_snes_emulators_has_taken_their_own_life


----------



## Chary (Jun 28, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> It seems that NintendoLife published this story too. I wonder if it'll hit the bigger folks like IGN? Near was also popular on ArsTechnica, but I don't visit woke tech blogs so I'm not sure if they posted an article yet or not.
> 
> https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2..._best_snes_emulators_has_taken_their_own_life


https://kotaku.com/the-brilliant-snes-emulator-creator-known-as-near-has-d-1847182851

As well.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

Joom said:


> Don't try to rationalize depression, because it itself is irrational. If you don't have it, trying to understand it is like trying to read a language you don't speak. Depression also runs rampant within the LGBTQ community, and when you're attacked and harassed for an identity you already struggle with, it's very easy to break. Near sounds like they were still struggling with coming to terms with who they were. Coming out and self-acceptance are much harder things to do than giving yourself a label on the internet, especially when society makes it a point to demonize you.


I love when people puts words on my mouth


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2021)

JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> The fbi can search it those harrasments.Im talking why such bad sites like 4chan,kiwifarms and 8chan exist? if they want to combat harrasment first took down those sites and the only way its stop worlwide bitcoin.


Not necessarily.  All the large hosting services and ISPs could decide to drop websites for hosting that sort of 'witch hunt' and doxxing content.  There's not much they could do about it other than take it underground to the dark web, but that would also defeat much of its purpose; to attract and radicalize as many people as possible for these hatred campaigns.


----------



## Joom (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I love when people puts words on my mouth


I think you're misunderstanding. I'm just trying to explain why cyber bullying would lead someone to taking their own life. It's fairly common in the LGBTQ community. I've lost a few friends to it because growing up gay or trans or anything else that falls on the spectrum leaves you emotionally volatile. You grow up with the idea that you aren't "normal", which squats on your mind until you either finally learn how to accept yourself, or you just sit in self-loathing for the rest of your life.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> The life style that some LGBTQ+ people choose to live is a big reason why they suffer from mental illness.


You're trying too hard with the trolling there. The "concerned Christian" bit is incredibly dated. Come back with more appealing bait.


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 28, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The life style that some LGBTQ+ people choose to live is a big reason why they suffer from mental illness. Participating in behaviors that always end up hurting you is not a smart way to live your life. The Deadly Sins are called deadly for a reason. If they would stop behaving in such manner they'd find that their mental illness and problems would lesson if not almost completely go away. I don't mean to Preach, but it's sad that people end up committing suicide and I'm just trying to share what I know that works in an attempt to help others who may be contemplating suicide.


As a mental health professional, allow me to say this: go fuck yourself.

Don't care if I'm permabanned. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 28, 2021)

YukidaruPunch said:


> As a mental health professional, allow me to say this: go fuck yourself.
> 
> Don't care if I'm permabanned. Go fuck yourself.



I second this. OP can take his Jesus shit (especially at at time like this) and can fornicate with a cactus.

SOMEONE IS DEAD and all you can say is that "well if they weren't living in sin then they wouldn't have that problem, it was self induced because of mEnTaL hEaLTH"

I know his post and @YukidaruPunch will probably have his reply deleted along with this one but I just had to say something



Joom said:


> I think you're misunderstanding. I'm just trying to explain why cyber bullying would lead someone to taking their own life. It's fairly common in the LGBTQ community. I've lost a few friends to it because growing up gay or trans or anything else that falls on the spectrum leaves you emotionally volatile. You grow up with the idea that you aren't "normal", which squats on your mind until you either finally learn how to accept yourself, or you just sit in self-loathing for the rest of your life.
> 
> You're trying too hard with the trolling there. The "concerned Christian" bit is incredibly dated. Come back with more appealing bait.



Are you out of touch with the rise of the authoritarian evangelical movement? They're dead fucking serious.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 28, 2021)

I have talk to him a number of times, from what I got to know of Near aka Byuu, he was an awesome and very likeable dude. When I learned of this tonight, it hit me pretty hard. I followed his work from start to finish when he left the project to go do other things. I still use his emulator to this day. You'll be missed by the whole world and emulation community and what you have done for it!! 

May You forever rest in peace! My heart felt condolences go out to his friends and family!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 28, 2021)

This is THE SECOND goddamn suicide caused by them:

Look at their wake of destruction: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwi_Farms

They need to be shut down.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Not necessarily.  All the large hosting services and ISPs could decide to drop websites for hosting that sort of 'witch hunt' and doxxing content.  There's not much they could do about it other than take it underground to the dark web, but that would also defeat much of its purpose; to attract and radicalize as many people as possible for these hatred campaigns.


They wouldn't need to go the the dark web. They can always host themselves if they have access to the resources (of course they'll still require some sort of ISP). And ISPs and hosting services are never going to band together to drop and blacklist sites like that because it's bad for business and it's a slippery slope. If one site gets shutdown the people can request other ones do for saying something bad about them. If the host doesn't drop it they might get sued by the people requesting a takedown. Who might actually have a case if said ISP has taken down another "harassment" site, especially if there's a jury. GBAtemp is more likely to get taken down since a lot of the discussion is about emulation and homebrew and the latter usually requires using some way to bypass copy protection which is a DMCA violation and illegal. There's also the issue of whether or not what they're doing can actually be called harassment in whatever country they operate from.

KiwiFarms is far from a good place but websites start getting censored because we get offended by what they say, next will be news outlets, TV, etc. and we'll get to a point where nobody can say anything bad about anyone else.


----------



## Wavy (Jun 28, 2021)

To the people who harassed and bullied Near. _*You are dead to me
*_
R.I.P Near


----------



## Immortallix (Jun 28, 2021)

R.I.P.
Did Near himself leave a note or anything? Or like, links to kiwi actually targeting/trying to dox the guy? Pretty sure they've had rules against that kind of thing for a while now, and its not usually just one thing that drives someone to suicide.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> And ISPs and hosting services are never going to band together to drop and blacklist sites like that because it's bad for business and it's a slippery slope.


I don't see how this has anything to do with "business," it's a bunch of no-lifers breaking the law.  Nor do I see any potential for a slippery slope here.



RedBlueGreen said:


> If one site gets shutdown the people can request other ones do for saying something bad about them.


Bit of a ridiculous comparison, this is way beyond a little biting gossip.  It was literally *years* of round-the-clock harassment.  Which is something that's already illegal, it's only enforcement of those laws that's been too lax.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 28, 2021)

Immortallix said:


> R.I.P.
> Did Near himself leave a note or anything? Or like, links to kiwi actually targeting/trying to dox the guy? Pretty sure they've had rules against that kind of thing for a while now, and its not usually just one thing that drives someone to suicide.



He wrote about it on his Twitter.

twitter.com/near_koukai

I'd check on him but nobody knows where he lives.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

Pluupy said:


> It's very insulting that this Byuu person is using his suicide to manhandle someone and his buddies seem in on it.


BRO THEY FUCKING KILLED THEMSELF THEY'RE NOT DOING ANYTHING YOU DUMBASS


----------



## PaulR (Jun 28, 2021)

That's really sad.. 



tabzer said:


> I'd check on him but nobody knows where he lives.



He said "Arakawa ward" in a supposed e-mail sent to the administrator of that site.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 28, 2021)

Yeah... this is why kiwi farms should have been eliminated long ago...


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 28, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> KiwiFarms is far from a good place but websites start getting censored because we get offended by what they say, next will be news outlets, TV, etc. and we'll get to a point where nobody can say anything bad about anyone else.


You're mistaking free speech with hate speech. Hate speech isn't censored - it's contained. Because if it runs rampant, _people die_.

Hate speech breeds fascism. Fascism kills. Fascism kills because hate speech normalises the idea that people should die because of who they are.

I'm not the one saying this. _It was literally the fucking Holocaust_.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 28, 2021)

PaulR said:


> That's really sad..
> 
> 
> 
> He said "Arakawa ward" in a supposed e-mail sent to the administrator of that site.




I suppose I could let that police know of a possible death.  We have a photo..  no name or address--Arakawa is still densely populated.  Even if the police investigated, we wouldn't hear the result.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 28, 2021)

It seemed like he was also involved in a lot of good translations for games. Poor guy, I wish he'd gotten some better help to prevent this.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> If everyone dropped social media the world would be a better place.


Yes, these social media giants have way too much power and need to be put down now. Section 230 needs to be revoked. It'd be nice if the FBI would investigate this anc charged would be filed, but them and other agencies are completely useless and can't even track down shit if it came from their own ass they're so


YukidaruPunch said:


> As a mental health professional


Well, that's worrying.


----------



## bbcali89 (Jun 28, 2021)

Why couldn't yall just leave him alone.  
Rest in Peace near. You were an amazing individual who devoted thousands of hours to making a high accuracy emulator when all we had was zsnes  and snes 9x. 
You will be sorely missed by many and it will haunt me to never seen a bsnes update again.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 28, 2021)

YukidaruPunch said:


> You're mistaking free speech with hate speech. Hate speech isn't censored - it's contained. Because if it runs rampant, _people die_.
> 
> Hate speech breeds fascism. Fascism kills. Fascism kills because hate speech normalises the idea that people should die because of who they are.
> 
> I'm not the one saying this. _It was literally the fucking Holocaust_.


Kiwi farms, along with many other things, are unwittingly tinkering on the edge of obliteration.  It doesn't take much, it doesn't take many people.  It can take one person.  For instance, look at alllll the things behind the website.  They use cloudflare, for goodness sake.  Payment processors, etc.  That "yandex" shit might be foreign based, but they have ties to AMERICAN companies, vectors vectors everywhere.  So many vectors, hey everyone, if you don't like kiwifarms, check out these VECTORS 

https://builtwith.com/detailed/kiwifarms.net


----------



## BLsquared (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm sorry for the loss. I pray he's in a better place.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 28, 2021)

YukidaruPunch said:


> You're mistaking free speech with hate speech. Hate speech isn't censored - it's contained. Because if it runs rampant, _people die_.


Calling someone an idiot online isn't hate speech. There's a huge difference between hate speech and "something somebody said that offends me". Hitler making speeches inciting violence and detention of Jews was hate speech. A bunch of random people talking about somebody's weird online antics is not hate speech.


Xzi said:


> I don't see how this has anything to do with "business," it's a bunch of no-lifers breaking the law.  Nor do I see any potential for a slippery slope here.
> 
> 
> Bit of a ridiculous comparison, this is way beyond a little biting gossip.  It was literally *years* of round-the-clock harassment.  Which is something that's already illegal, it's only enforcement of those laws that's been too lax.


It's business because by arbitrarily deciding to drop websites for no reason other than people got offended hurts their credibility. It also gives everyone a reason to request things that offend them get censored.

And what goes on at KiwiFarms might not meet the requirements to legally be harassment where they're based. Unless the website is actually actively encouraging people to directly harass the people they talk about on there while unpleasant may not be breaking any actual laws.


JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> The fbi cant do a shit in this case.Lets be honest why sites like 8chan,4chan and kiwifarms exists?.Those websites need some kind of money to build up on the internet and surely will be donations from bitcoin.Thats the why the fbi cant do anything. Bitcoin cant be searched.Other thing to note i bet there is a doxxings jobs from Kiwifarms forums hidden to local public.There is no way doing doxxing with no reason must be monetary to do it and someone pay to do it.Someone near to dave hate him so much...
> 
> Note: Doxxing its ilegal in many countries and if you get caught prepare to go to the jail. That why im saying doxxing with no reason...must be monetary. For example Ralph lives in USA, hate a woman named Sakura in Japan.He is doing harrasment online and recollect information of the victim.When Sakura goes offline, pay someone in Japan to doxx her.


In order for the FBI to be able to do anything the website needs to be operating out of the US or be involved in some sort of crime in the US where it's possible to extradite the site owner. So even if they wanted to shut it down they might not be able to.


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 28, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Calling someone an idiot online isn't hate speech. There's a huge difference between hate speech and "something somebody said that offends me". Hitler making speeches inciting violence and detention of Jews was hate speech. A bunch of random people talking about somebody's weird online antics is not hate speech.


Having a website to explicitly harass people absolutely is hate speech.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 28, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The life style that some LGBTQ+ people choose to live is a big reason why they suffer from mental illness. Participating in behaviors that always end up hurting you is not a smart way to live your life. The Deadly Sins are called deadly for a reason. If they would stop behaving in such manner they'd find that their mental illness and problems would lesson if not almost completely go away. I don't mean to Preach, but it's sad that people end up committing suicide and I'm just trying to share what I know that works in an attempt to help others who may be contemplating suicide.


This is a weird and incredibly tone-deaf thing to say. Please be respectful


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 28, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The life style that some LGBTQ+ people choose to live is a big reason why they suffer from mental illness. Participating in behaviors that always end up hurting you is not a smart way to live your life. The Deadly Sins are called deadly for a reason. If they would stop behaving in such manner they'd find that their mental illness and problems would lesson if not almost completely go away. I don't mean to Preach, but it's sad that people end up committing suicide and I'm just trying to share what I know that works in an attempt to help others who may be contemplating suicide.


They're not committing suicide because of their sexuality or gender identity, and they do not have mental illness because of those things. That's not how mental illness works. How about not blaming the victim? There was a harassment campaign against them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

YukidaruPunch said:


> As a mental health professional, allow me to say this: go fuck yourself.
> 
> Don't care if I'm permabanned. Go fuck yourself.



Seconded, people need to keep their shitbrained opinions about how "oh he was this way because of blah blah blah" yeah, to anyone who says that or it was a result of X? 
To those people I say: shut your fucking mouth. Thanks.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Calling someone an idiot online isn't hate speech. There's a huge difference between hate speech and "something somebody said that offends me". Hitler making speeches inciting violence and detention of Jews was hate speech. A bunch of random people talking about somebody's weird online antics is not hate speech.
> 
> It's business because by arbitrarily deciding to drop websites for no reason other than people got offended hurts their credibility. It also gives everyone a reason to request things that offend them get censored.
> 
> ...


The site is based in the US, I literally just looked it up. The owner of the site lives in Florida, you can literally find all of his public information with a simple Google search. I am honestly shocked that he’s even allowed to be online considering there’s plenty of evidence of him being a pedophile. Point being, his site falls under US laws. The whole “the site isn’t encouraging people to harass people” argument is about as crap as saying “megauploads wasn’t encouraging piracy.” The site is literally dedicated to finding information on people and posting them publicly for ridicule. There’s also plenty of forums that are made to encourage the harassment of people, those can be found through a simple search. The site actively encourages the exploitation of people and it literally promotes itself on that principle. It’s so very clearly a site made to harass people that I am actually impressed by the mental gymnastics people go through to claim it’s not.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yeah the victim is definitely to blame here.  /s
> 
> Cutting yourself off from the internet entirely is not an option when you're a software developer, nor should that be something that's asked of people who are being constantly harassed online.  As I understand it, these guys frequently stalk and harass people offline too, so it wouldn't even do them much good.  After being targeted by a group like that, it's not hard to understand why suicide might start looking like the only way out.


ok but nobody is forced to share their personal details online though ,that is a personal choice
 if you don't want to be caught up in e-drama stay as anonymous as possible 
do not post your photos or personal deatails of  your life,  
if you are a software you could keep things strictly business
 you don't have to respond to and react to people either 
 and you should not be using social media and if you do you should not be leaving clues or  trails where people can connect your different accounts


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2021)

weatMod said:


> ok but nobody is forced to share their personal details online though ,that is a personal choice
> if you don't want to be caught up in e-drama stay as anonymous as possible
> do not post your photos or personal deatails of  your life,
> if you are a software you could keep things strictly business
> ...


I really hope no one lights a match next to this post because that’s a lot of gaslighting


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 28, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> They're not committing suicide because of their sexuality or gender identity, and they do not have mental illness because of those things. That's not how mental illness works. How about not blaming the victim? There was a harassment campaign against them.



Suicide by nature is only done by the person that committed suicide. No one held a gun up to his head and forced him to take pills, drink and then hang himself (if that's the extent of it). Sure, there's motivating factors, which seem to include these lousy Kiwi assholes, but in the end the Near killed himself. No one else did.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RedBlueGreen said:


> Calling someone an idiot online isn't hate speech. There's a huge difference between hate speech and "something somebody said that offends me". Hitler making speeches inciting violence and detention of Jews was hate speech. A bunch of random people talking about somebody's weird online antics is not hate speech.



I honestly don't give a shit if something I said offends others, especially when there was no intent. They need to grow up and learn how to deal with opposing viewpoints instead of trying to shame, manipulate and control others when those others differ in opinion. I value individualism.


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 28, 2021)

For the record, and to whomever may need to hear: neither DSM-5 or ICD-11 consider gender nonconformity a "disorder" or an "illness" anymore.

Trying to refute it based on opinions is just spouting conjecture at this point. At the very least, you're trying to contest two of the world's most important compendiums on the subject based solely on personal observations. There's no basis to this.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 28, 2021)

Has there been any confirmation of his death yet?

Reminds me that I need to rewatch Death Note.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 28, 2021)

Fugelmir said:


> Has there been any confirmation of his death yet?
> 
> Reminds me that I need to rewatch Death Note.



Marcan from Team Twiizers confirmed it via an anonymous third party (check the main news post here on temp). Honestly I would welcome him being wrong and Near ended up calling paramedics and is alive now. Near's emulators are really good stuff and I always enjoyed reading his write ups. It's sad that he is probably dead. Really sad.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

Fugelmir said:


> Has there been any confirmation of his death yet?
> 
> Reminds me that I need to rewatch Death Note.


That's what's intriguing me now. The only "confirmation" we have for his actions, comes from third persons.
It'd be a shame if he actually did.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 28, 2021)

enarky said:


> Something needs to be done. Kiwi Farm needs to be removed from the net. One way or another.


Tech censorship is the modern equivalent of book burning. This suicide is tragic, but don't be like those politicians that uses tragedy to push their political agenda.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm within walking distance of his house.  If I knew which house was his.

Though it seems the people wanting to use the suicide soapbox seem to prefer not to know.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> "Please censor and ban this person because I don't agree with what they said and it hurts my feelings."


"Rules are bad and have no place in society" is the hill you want to die on?


----------



## mattyxarope (Jun 28, 2021)

Haloman800 said:


> Tech censorship is the modern equivalent of book burning. This suicide is tragic, but don't be like those politicians that uses tragedy to push their political agenda.



Garbo opinion. People who say this are the same people who cry "FAKE NEWS!!!!!111 IMPOSE SANCTIONS ON THE TECH COMPANIES WHO LET LE FAKE NEWS GO UNPUNISHED"


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 28, 2021)

mattyxarope said:


> Garbo opinion. People who say this are the same people who cry "FAKE NEWS!!!!!111 IMPOSE SANCTIONS ON THE TECH COMPANIES WHO LET LE FAKE NEWS GO UNPUNISHED"


I don't want massive corporations deciding what is "fake news"; they shouldn't be censoring people, either.


----------



## mattyxarope (Jun 28, 2021)

Haloman800 said:


> I don't want massive corporations deciding what is "fake news"; they shouldn't be censoring people, either.



"Let anyone say anything, even if it leads to the literal death of a member of our community"

Gabaggio.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 28, 2021)

mattyxarope said:


> "Let anyone say anything, even if it leads to the literal death of a member of our community"
> 
> Gabaggio.


Direct threats or calls to violence are already illegal. Trolling/name calling is and should be allowed. 

You don't have to visit sites that you find offensive.


----------



## mattyxarope (Jun 28, 2021)

I swear, this whole situation has just made it clear who I should be blocking on this site and Reddit. GBATemp has been such a refuge from other sites in that it's well moderated and we don't see any hate - things like this bring out the hateful though


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 28, 2021)

Trolls in a thread about a person's suicide shows just how low we went. ):


----------



## Paralel (Jun 28, 2021)

I really hate to be that person, but it isn't likely Byuu/Near is dead.

The two medications he may have attempted to OD on are Codeine & Guaifenesin, NOT guanfancine. Given the typical concentrations/ratio of Codeine & Guaifenesin that are routinely prescribed or purchased OTC in certain countries, and the LD50 of Codeine (the more toxic of the two ingredients) one would need to consume approximately 26 bottles to overdose. That is a total of slightly more than 12 liters of liquid. Not only can the human stomach not hold that much (and the vomiting said consumption would produce) it would be rather difficult to obtain that much without raising substantial suspicion.

Until someone can produce an obituary or a news coverage by a local organization (print or video) discussing said death, I would not assume they are no longer among the living.

Background & Reasoning: Doctoral pharmacology, masters Toxicology. Sub-internship - Emergency Medicine, Toxicology


----------



## tabzer (Jun 28, 2021)

A lot of people seem more interested in using his presumed death as a reason to be outraged and vent hate.  I'm hoping that he is safe and am in the position to verify/check in.  Considering he was supposedly doxed, there should be an address, or a place to start.  Arakawa is too big.


----------



## mattyxarope (Jun 28, 2021)

Paralel said:


> I really hate to be that person, but it isn't likely Byuu/Near is dead.
> 
> The two medications he may have attempted to OD on are Codeine & Guaifenesin, NOT guanfancine. Given the typical concentrations/ratio of Codeine & Guaifenesin that are routinely prescribed or purchased OTC in certain countries, and the LD50 of Codeine (the more toxic of the two ingredients) one would need to consume approximately 26 bottles to overdose. That is a total of slightly more than 12 liters of liquid. Not only can the human stomach not hold that much (and the vomiting said consumption would produce) it would be rather difficult to obtain that much without raising substantial suspicion.
> 
> ...



Perhaps true (although you're ignoring the part where they h*nged themself), but it's ignoring the bigger picture - even if someone who has given us so much happiness has gone so far as to fake their death to escape our community... I think that means we need to start to implement new rules and standards. Look what happened with Flow...

This is a reflection of ourselves and Internet culture, not them.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 28, 2021)

*Snip*



Paralel said:


> I really hate to be that person, but it isn't likely Byuu/Near is dead.
> 
> The two medications he may have attempted to OD on are Codeine & Guaifenesin, NOT guanfancine. Given the typical concentrations/ratio of Codeine & Guaifenesin that are routinely prescribed or purchased OTC in certain countries, and the LD50 of Codeine (the more toxic of the two ingredients) one would need to consume approximately 26 bottles to overdose. That is a total of slightly more than 12 liters of liquid. Not only can the human stomach not hold that much (and the vomiting said consumption would produce) it would be rather difficult to obtain that much without raising substantial suspicion.
> 
> ...



That's interesting, but you do realize he was also consuming alcohol and there was a noose involved. Lets say he didn't hang himself after taking all his meds would the alcohol and pills be enough to stop his heart?


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Jun 28, 2021)

At this point replying is just pouring more gasoline into the fire. Hate advocates really are the fucking worst. They can turn a suicide into being about them.

RIP Dave, byuu, Near. You are and will always be better than this.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 28, 2021)

Yep, you're right and I'm done. RIP.



YukidaruPunch said:


> At this point replying is just pouring more gasoline into the fire. Hate advocates really are the fucking worst. They can turn a suicide into being about them.
> 
> RIP Dave, byuu, Near. You are and will always be better than this.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jun 28, 2021)

When a good person like that loses their life, I often get the urge to scorch the earth those lowlives stand on.


EDIT: as a physician, it's my duty and sworn solemn oath to help those in need.
If you need someone to talk to, PM or email me whever you want.


----------



## petspeed (Jun 28, 2021)

This is really sad and completely insane (the harassment). My condolences...


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 28, 2021)

I really understand what has he been through. I was bullied at school and never made friends. My only friends were my cousins and my ants little kids. I thought we will together forever but unfortunately the kids grew and changed and replaced me with new friends and my tolerance to my same age cousins went out. Now I have no one other than my parents.

there is nothing wrong with being alone.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 28, 2021)

MohammedQ8 said:


> there is nothing wrong with being alone.



It's okay to be alone for a time, but people are social creatures and it is in your nature to seek connection with others.  The TV and the internet are not the ideal ways to do it.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 28, 2021)

Feel sorry to hear that, it shouldn't end up like this... nice Near quoute I completely agree: "evil triuphs when good men do nothing". Sorry that you couldn't count on normal people in the time when you need it. My condelences.


----------



## depaul (Jun 28, 2021)

Rest in peace (..) But why? just why? 
We're all living a sh*itty life and trying to make things somewhat better. There are worse places where you're working 16 hrs a day for less than 100$ monthly. There are people fighting painful diseases,...


----------



## mrgone (Jun 28, 2021)

i refuse to like this thread for obvious reasons


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 28, 2021)

depaul said:


> Rest in peace (..) But why? just why?
> We're all living a sh*itty life and trying to make things somewhat better. There are worse places where you're working 16 hrs a day for less than 100$ monthly. There are people fighting painful diseases,...


Depression is a painful disease... extremely painful...
For what I read so far, Near had people pushing him in that direction for his entire life.

I don't know where Near is/was from, but you talked about huge and underpaid working hours. It is no coincidence that third world countries lead the shameful suicide rate ranking.


----------



## Neo127 (Jun 28, 2021)

Rest in peace


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 28, 2021)

man
had a good long look at kiwifarms and its founder
i'm trying to think of a word that isn't "evil"


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jun 28, 2021)

my condolences go to near’s family and friends.

rest in peace near.


----------



## phalk (Jun 28, 2021)

Pluupy said:


> I'm sorry but this sounds like Byuu is trying to blackmail that Kiwifarms website into closing because he doesn't like being made fun of. This is just disgusting cancel culture at it's worst. It's very insulting that this Byuu person is using his suicide to manhandle someone and his buddies seem in on it.
> 
> I remember when CEMU emulator first started gaining traction and there were lots of people upset about CEMU making tons of money from Patreon due to it's latest build being patreon-only. Byuu was one of those people who talked shit saying CEMU was setting some new standard for all future console emulators to require being paid-only (which wasn't even valid because Cemu's previous builds were free!). This person has a history of being overly dramatic.
> 
> I'm thinking some lawyers are about to get involved. Otherwise, is typical internet drama nonsense. Do not get involved with those people no matter how you feel about Byuu's work. They're bullys and they're bad news. This is just bullies slapfighting other bullies.



What the fuck?
You REALLY think someone took his own life to shut down a website?
FUCK YOU. This is not a videogame where you will respawn after you die. Godammit.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> this is sad



...

annnnnnnd



DbGt said:


> _but_


----------



## tabzer (Jun 28, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> ...
> 
> annnnnnnd




What you trying to say there buddy?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 28, 2021)

Spoiler: Quotes






JuanMena said:


> I have many problems with this.
> The first one is: How someone can take it's own life due *Internet bullying?*
> Is that a thing now?
> 
> ...





ZeroFX said:


> (... they they they ...)Near had multi personalities disorder? He was Legion from shin megami tensei? We'll never know.
> 
> Rest in peace for the guy if he's really dead, he may now face celestial judgement, i never used his emulators since i used others (zsnes, snes9x), but nice job nonetheless.





th3joker said:


> Sad how internet addiction can lead so many mentally ill people astray.





DbGt said:


> this is sad, but someone who takes his own life due to online harassment clearly has other issues too....  Suicide is multifactorial, saying someone committed suicide because of one single thing is also not right





Pluupy said:


> I'm sorry but this sounds like Byuu is trying to blackmail that Kiwifarms website into closing because he doesn't like being made fun of. This is just disgusting cancel culture at it's worst. It's very insulting that this Byuu person is using his suicide to manhandle someone and his buddies seem in on it.
> 
> I remember when CEMU emulator first started gaining traction and there were lots of people upset about CEMU making tons of money from Patreon due to it's latest build being patreon-only. Byuu was one of those people who talked shit saying CEMU was setting some new standard for all future console emulators to require being paid-only (which wasn't even valid because Cemu's previous builds were free!). This person has a history of being overly dramatic.
> 
> I'm thinking some lawyers are about to get involved. Otherwise, is typical internet drama nonsense. Do not get involved with those people no matter how you feel about Byuu's work. They're bullys and they're bad news. This is just bullies slapfighting other bullies.





D34DL1N3R said:


> Or, people could just not cause any more division than there already is. Time to stop with the labels, 1,001 genders, special flags, etc. etc. etc. How about just being a human? I know this will upset some people but... shrug. If the suicide is true, it's a very horrible and sad thing. However, I don't feel there was even reason for your post. No one here was disrespectfully calling them he, she, or anything else.





Coto said:


> I agree. That political correctness should be prohibited in this thread, by trying to force your views even if others don't agree. Enforcing that is only going to one-side and shut others mouth even if they don't want to play the "be friendly" towards rainbow politics.





king_leo said:


> my condolences to them and their family, no matter the situation suicide is always a tragic thing
> 
> 
> I am on the same line of thinking but I don't believe it to be as malicious, I think they were someone with a lot of problems. They had emailed the owner of that forum trying to extort him to remove their thread (which hadn't been posted in or bumped in for a few months, and it was fairly tame by that side of the internets standards.) You can read their email back and forth here (I've avoided linking to the forum out of respect to the people involved.) I have no connections with the individual or Kiwifarms I'm just someone looking from the outside in. Whatever you may think of Kiwifarms I don't believe this is a case where they are at fault, more so that someone who had a lot of problems sadly never managed to get the help they needed





Valwinz said:


> How did Kiwifarms kill him? what was he been accuse off ?





JuanMena said:


> Yes and I understand.
> _And I hope I don't touch any sensitive fibers with the following:
> _
> But if I'm personally being bullied on the internet to the point that someone makes it personal... I would've stepped outside the Internet, seek help and maybe lift a demand/taken legal actions.
> ...





weatMod said:


> ok but nobody is forced to share their personal details online though ,that is a personal choice
> if you don't want to be caught up in e-drama stay as anonymous as possible
> do not post your photos or personal deatails of  your life,
> if you are a software you could keep things strictly business
> ...





			
				JonhathonBaxster said:
			
		

> The life style that some LGBTQ+ people choose to live is a big reason why they suffer from mental illness. Participating in behaviors that always end up hurting you is not a smart way to live your life. The Deadly Sins are called deadly for a reason. If they would stop behaving in such manner they'd find that their mental illness and problems would lesson if not almost completely go away. I don't mean to Preach, but it's sad that people end up committing suicide and I'm just trying to share what I know that works in an attempt to help others who may be contemplating suicide.





Haloman800 said:


> Tech censorship is the modern equivalent of book burning. This suicide is tragic, but don't be like those politicians that uses tragedy to push their political agenda.





depaul said:


> Rest in peace (..) But why? just why?
> We're all living a sh*itty life and trying to make things somewhat better. There are worse places where you're working 16 hrs a day for less than 100$ monthly. There are people fighting painful diseases,...






The "I'm genuinely a psychopath" starter pack
What a disgusting thread

Lock this shit.


----------



## Naendow (Jun 28, 2021)

RIP Near. This story is just horrifying. Nobody should be in such a situation.

Btw: Kiwifarms seems to be under ddos attacks right now. Respect to the people that are responsible for this.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 28, 2021)

tabzer said:


> What you trying to say there buddy?


I'm trying to say that seeing this news and replying with "This is sad, but-"
No. You're done. You already said what you came to say. Reading the rest is just punishing myself for living this long to make it here.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 28, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> I'm trying to say that seeing this news and replying with "This is sad, but-"
> No. You're done. You already said what you came to say. Reading the rest is just punishing myself for living this long to make it here.



If you've read the other comments you'd realize the bulk of it isn't about Near.


----------



## Henx (Jun 28, 2021)

This is devastating. I feel disgusted that there are people out there, with so much hate and willingness to pursuit their hatred in order to harm others. What kind of sick people gets satisfied with bringing prejudice to others? to the point of killing them inside. Those are seriously psychopaths!!!

I didn't know Near, but NOTHING justifies vilifying a person for being themselves. They were simply a genius, and contributed a lot to the retro community. With much love. I wish I had talked with them to thank for their hard work and dedicated love 
I believe in free speech, but I also believe in freedom, and the right to be respected. These must be all in agreement. It stops being 'free speech', the moment that affects innocent people.

In my opinion, the owner of the Kiwifarms website had the opportunity to stop a suicide (according to the emails). The fact that he was even offered a lot of money to do it, it is just to show how serious Near was about his condition. He did nothing to prevent it! He chose instead to keep the hatred, and support to his minions. That's sick. No amount of money, or reputation is worth killing a life. The moment you have the opportunity to prevent a death of an innocent life, you take it without thinking.

Instead of helping one another, we create wars, hate, and everything else in between. To all the people who do good in their lives, I honestly love you.

Near, I know I will be incredibly grateful, every time I use your software. I hope you find peace, even though you didn't deserve any of this.
If any developer is reading this, please write an easter egg on their software dedicated to Near. Thanks!


----------



## DbGt (Jun 28, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> The "I'm genuinely a psychopath" starter pack
> What a disgusting thread
> 
> Lock this shit.



So I am psychopath for saying he clearly had other issues?? what? you definitely dont know what a psychopath is, please dont use words you dont understand.  

No sane, healthy person would commit suicide over online harassment, and after having now more background, reading the emails he exchanged with the owner of that site, and reading the supposed thread that made him commit suicide -which btw hadnt been commented in months, and was mostly about stupid online drama-  its more than clear he had several issues that he had been carrying for a long time. Suicide is multifactorial, pointing a finger and saying X or Y is guilty its easy, but thats not how suicide works


----------



## weatMod (Jun 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I really hope no one lights a match next to this post because that’s a lot of gaslighting


saying people should be cautious is not gaslighting
 I never post my photos online, I never  use my real name,  I do not use facebook 
I do not post an personal information 
I usually try to stay as anonymous as possible and I do not make it easy to be tracked across different sites that I use


----------



## linuxares (Jun 28, 2021)

Guys please respectful. A person might have taken their life for bullying. It's no idea trying to figure what was going on in the persons head.

RIP


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 28, 2021)

Just in case this thread gets locked, I'm spamming this again.  Kiwifarms is on the brink of collapse with a little campaigning with the right people, like CLOUDFLARE etc.  Still associated with kiwifarms.  https://builtwith.com/detailed/kiwifarms.net


----------



## phalk (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> So I am psychopath for saying he clearly had other issues?? what? you definitely dont know what a psychopath is, please dont use words you dont understand.
> 
> No sane, healthy person would commit suicide over online harassment, and after having now more background, reading the emails he exchanged with the owner of that site, and reading the supposed thread that made him commit suicide -which btw hadnt been commented in months, and was mostly about stupid online drama-  its more than clear he had several issues that he had been carrying for a long time. Suicide is multifactorial, pointing a finger and saying X or Y is guilty its easy, but thats not how suicide works



No one would commit suicide over anything if they were mentally healthy. Harassing is the opposite of helping.
If someone is sick and you exploit that sickness and the person die because of it you are responsible for it.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 28, 2021)

phalk said:


> No one would commit suicide over anything if they were mentally healthy. Harassing is the opposite of helping.
> If someone is sick and you exploit that sickness and the person die because of it you are responsible for it.



Yes, and being called a psychopath for stating the obvious is not nice. 

About your second sentence, I would generally agree but I dont think it applies in this case, as far as we can tell, he was not being harassed atm, he was mortified over the existence of that stupid thread and wanted it to be deleted, furthermore I think in Japan (where he was living and appears to have committed the suicide) there is no such thing of what you mentioned


----------



## linuxares (Jun 28, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Just in case this thread gets locked, I'm spamming this again.  Kiwifarms is on the brink of collapse with a little campaigning with the right people, like CLOUDFLARE etc.  Still associated with kiwifarms.  https://builtwith.com/detailed/kiwifarms.net


The owner have 1776hosting. That is Hosting Kiwifarms. Cloudflare is just the DDoS protector.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 28, 2021)

linuxares said:


> The owner have 1776hosting. That is Hosting Kiwifarms. Cloudflare is just the DDoS protector.


yeah but that's fairly crucial


----------



## Yokimari (Jun 28, 2021)

RIP Near/Byuu, he was a talented guy, lost due to cyberbullying.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 28, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> The "I'm genuinely a psychopath" starter pack
> What a disgusting thread
> 
> Lock this shit.



LOCK IT! Because I disagree with other peoples comments!!! Ohhhh, Poor baby. Sorry I don't buy into the "I'm special and deserve more attention than everyone else because I'm non-binary" or whatever other label you or anyone else wants to slap on someone, or on themself. Doesn't make me a psychopath or disgusting in the slightest, but you quoting all those posts that obviously triggered you is kinda both of those things.



Lilith Valentine said:


> I really hope no one lights a match next to this post because that’s a lot of gaslighting



After reading the post you were referring to, I firmly believe that you don't really understand what gaslighting is.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 28, 2021)

linuxares said:


> A person might have taken their life for bullying.



This is my issue here this is some serious stuff and we are here making a tread when we are not even sure this has happen 




Darth Meteos said:


> The "I'm genuinely a psychopath" starter pack
> What a disgusting thread
> 
> Lock this shit.



I'm there because I ask if this actually happen?  this is some serious stuff here  and I would like an actual source and not some Twitter person

I did some digging myself and I'm getting conflicted information here


----------



## depaul (Jun 28, 2021)

I too expressed my opinion with all respect to the deceased person. I wish him peace and mercy.

When one feels depression, they just could look at other people around certainly there are many living miserably with debts, people fighting cancer, people with special needs that would pay millions just to get back their arms/legs...

That's the message I wanted to pass especially to younger generations.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 28, 2021)

i will be honest here after reading the entire thing, the thread where we was  harassed was dead for months and no one commented or even cared for it in ages, and out of nowhere he decides that its being harmful? i mean it  was dead so  by bringing it up, he was just putting more focus on a forgotten thread imo.

im guessing he was extremely depressed and just turned out like this in the end, its sad and the all confinement stuff doesnt help depressed people at all since human interaction is vastly reduced.


----------



## LunarRXA (Jun 28, 2021)

The mods should definitely lock this thread.  It's starting to out-live its usefulness as people start trickling in from outside communities that don't have the same standards for behavior, tact and respect.  Awareness is good, and to an extent, discussion is too, but the longer this thread remains open the more inviting it becomes to communities like KiwiFarms. 

The truth is that doxxing and online bullying have become increasingly common as younger generations start growing up and start distributing their personal information on social media; instagram, twitter, pinterest (all things I've sworn off.)  Anyone curious can do research into online bullying (eg; rise in suicide rates amongst teenage girls).  I think younger generations have become a bit too cavalier with putting out their name/chosen-name, gender-identity & beliefs in the public sphere.  

It's one thing when you're sharing in an isolated community, like GBATemp, for example, and another when you're sort of screeching out into the void on social media platforms like Twitter with "unprotected" tweets, posts, comments -- whatever.  I don't think that people really take their online safety all that seriously.  When this sort of ^ behavior goes unchecked for multiple years it can be very easy to track someone down -- whether it's consensual or not; how many online identities would have to be scrubbed to get away from a community that's got it out for you?  

Some times you can't really "get away," from people that are motivated, entertained, and engaged by your suffering, frustration, angst and anxiety -- that's where they derive their satisfaction.  I hope that Near and their friends & families are doing alright, but I think the narrative should focus a bit more on people protecting their personal information/identities.  I apologize if this sounds like victim blaming, because that's not the intent at all, just a trend I've noticed over the past several years.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 28, 2021)

That site sounds like all of the worst parts of 4chan brought together for a common purpose. Fuck them.
Sometimes i hate that we have a free internet, some sites should just not be allowed to exist, and some people should not be allowed on it.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 28, 2021)

An update to the situation:
Marcan has gone to the police department (who are conducting an investigation into this) and they have confirmed that Near has passed away.

https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1409494303244656644?s=19


----------



## brunocar (Jun 28, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Or, people could just not cause any more division than there already is. Time to stop with the labels, 1,001 genders, special flags, etc. etc. etc. How about just being a human? I know this will upset some people but... shrug. If the suicide is true, it's a very horrible and sad thing. However, I don't feel there was even reason for your post. No one here was disrespectfully calling them he, she, or anything else.


a person just died and more worried about invalidating their identity? what the actual fuck is wrong with you, grow up.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> i will be honest here after reading the entire thing, the thread where we was  harassed was dead for months and no one commented or even cared for it in ages, and out of nowhere he decides that its being harmful? i mean it  was dead so  by bringing it up, he was just putting more focus on a forgotten thread imo.
> 
> im guessing he was extremely depressed and just turned out like this in the end, its sad and the all confinement stuff doesnt help depressed people at all since human interaction is vastly reduced.


Here we go again... So, because that specific thread hasn't seen any action, that means nothing else happened? Or what...? Not to mention the fact that it's just ONE of many things that were apparently going on. Why are people so fixated on that thread and not the targeted harassment?


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 28, 2021)

we need to more stringent policy in place regarding online bullying and cyber harassment, make the internet safer for everyone to use.


----------



## linkenski (Jun 28, 2021)

Kiwifarms needs to be prosecuted and shut down for hate and harrassment.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 28, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Here we go again... So, because that specific thread hasn't seen any action, that means nothing else happened? Or what...? Not to mention the fact that it's just ONE of many things that were apparently going on. Why are people so fixated on that thread and not the targeted harassment?



what targeted harassment?? Near specifically mentioned that thread as the source of his discomfort/mortification, read the conversation he had 1 day before with the site owner


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> what targeted harassment?? Near specifically mentioned that thread as the source of his discomfort/mortification, read the conversation he had 1 day before with the site owner


I've already addressed the chain of emails. There's a lot more going on than just that one link.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> what targeted harassment?? Near specifically mentioned that thread as the source of his discomfort/mortification, read the conversation he had 1 day before with the site owner


Passing it off as just that thread has been a dismissive tactic by Kiwi and deliberately ignores the harassment and and stalking that happened outside of Kiwi. The thread was the source of problem for their life because of harassment toward both themself and their loved ones that came out of the thread. The deliberate misinformation is pretending members of Kiwifarms just kept to the forums and nothing else. Members of Kiwifarms never just stick to a thread, they actively go out of their way to ruin lives.


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jun 28, 2021)

Damn Thats pretty fucked up..... 
R.I.P Buddy
This gone too far. 
I got tears all over my face cuz Near was the one that brought me into emulation :'(
May you rest well up there 
We never will never forgot you and all the work you did in terms of emulation a like.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 28, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Here we go again... So, because that specific thread hasn't seen any action, that means nothing else happened? Or what...? Not to mention the fact that it's just ONE of many things that were apparently going on. Why are people so fixated on that thread and not the targeted harassment?


if something is illegal you report it to the authorities  and let them solve the issue, paying to delete the thread or anything he was implying on doing, just seems it would be counter productive if there was an investigation going on.

Seems to me it was just trying to make stuff be worst for him by  poking the hornets nest imo.



Lilith Valentine said:


> Passing it off as just that thread has been a dismissive tactic by Kiwi and deliberately ignores the harassment and and stalking that happened outside of Kiwi. The thread was the source of problem for their life because of harassment toward both themself and their loved ones that came out of the thread. The deliberate misinformation is pretending members of Kiwifarms just kept to the forums and nothing else. Members of Kiwifarms never just stick to a thread, they actively go out of their way to ruin lives.


each person is responsible for their own actions, you cant charge a website for one user that is registered there that has another account on another social media website and did something there, law just doesn't work that way.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The site is based in the US, I literally just looked it up. The owner of the site lives in Florida, you can literally find all of his public information with a simple Google search. I am honestly shocked that he’s even allowed to be online considering there’s plenty of evidence of him being a pedophile. Point being, his site falls under US laws. The whole “the site isn’t encouraging people to harass people” argument is about as crap as saying “megauploads wasn’t encouraging piracy.” The site is literally dedicated to finding information on people and posting them publicly for ridicule. There’s also plenty of forums that are made to encourage the harassment of people, those can be found through a simple search. The site actively encourages the exploitation of people and it literally promotes itself on that principle. It’s so very clearly a site made to harass people that I am actually impressed by the mental gymnastics people go through to claim it’s not.


If it is based in the US, as in the owner lives and operates from there, that's an issue because the US Supreme Court rules that having laws forbidding hate speech is unconstitutional and would violate US first amendment rights.

The issue of whether or not the site actually incites hatred or violence against certain individuals is what determines whether or not the website violates any laws, and if it doesn't there's not much that can be done about it. If it's hosted in the US and the owner lives there then I guess it's a moot point. The only real chance the site has of getting shut down is if it's breaking laws, which it might not be due to the aforementioned US Supreme Court rulings on hate speech laws being unconstitutional.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 28, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> each person is responsible for their own actions, you cant charge a website for one user that is registered there that has another account on another social media website and did something there, law just doesn't work that way.


In the united states if section 230 is repealed, it WOULD work that way. Both donald trump and joe biden want to do it. 

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2021/06/changing-section-230-wont-make-internet-kinder-gentler-place 



> Section 230 stands for the simple idea that you’re responsible for your own speech online—not the speech of others. It also makes clear that online operators, from the biggest platforms to the smallest niche websites, have the right to curate the speech that appears on their site.
> 
> Users dedicated to spreading lies or hateful content are a tiny minority, but weakening Section 230 will make their job easier. When content moderation doesn’t go their way—and it usually doesn’t—they’re willing to sue. As the cases below show, Section 230 is rightfully used to quickly dismiss their lawsuits. If lawmakers weaken Section 230, these meritless suits will linger in court, costing online services more and making them leery of moderating the speech of known litigious users. That could make it easier for these users to spread lies online.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> if something is illegal you report it to the authorities  and let them solve the issue, paying to delete the thread or anything he was implying on doing, just seems it would be counter productive if there was an investigation going on.
> 
> Seems to me it was just trying to make stuff be worst for him by  poking the hornets nest imo.
> 
> ...





RedBlueGreen said:


> If it is based in the US, as in the owner lives and operates from there, that's an issue because the US Supreme Court rules that having laws forbidding hate speech is unconstitutional and would violate US first amendment rights.
> 
> The issue of whether or not the site actually incites hatred or violence against certain individuals is what determines whether or not the website violates any laws, and if it doesn't there's not much that can be done about it. If it's hosted in the US and the owner lives there then I guess it's a moot point. The only real chance the site has of getting shut down is if it's breaking laws, which it might not be due to the aforementioned US Supreme Court rulings on hate speech laws being unconstitutional.


I am not talking about legal shit here, I am talking about people dismissing Near’s death because “it was just a thread,” argument. People are literally saying that they took their own life over just a thread when that wasn’t the case. The thread was just an epicenter of the problem, it then spiraled into the real world harassment they and their loved ones faced as a result of that thread.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 28, 2021)

brunocar said:


> a person just died and more worried about invalidating their identity? what the actual fuck is wrong with you, grow up.



What the actual FUCK is wrong with YOU? Massive reading comprehension issues? I wasn't the one who made the point to stick gender politics into a suicide news thread. The purpose of my post was to try to keep that bullshit out of the fact that someone just died. So yeah, what the FUCK is wrong with YOU? Grow up and go back to fucking school.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 28, 2021)

Pluupy said:


> In the united states if section 230 is repealed, it WOULD work that way. Both donald trump and joe biden want to do it.
> 
> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2021/06/changing-section-230-wont-make-internet-kinder-gentler-place


if it wasn't yet then its not applicable.
also they can just change the hosted server to outside of the us and avoid everything really.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The site is based in the US, I literally just looked it up. The owner of the site lives in Florida, you can literally find all of his public information with a simple Google search. I am honestly shocked that he’s even allowed to be online considering there’s plenty of evidence of him being a pedophile. Point being, his site falls under US laws. The whole “the site isn’t encouraging people to harass people” argument is about as crap as saying “megauploads wasn’t encouraging piracy.” The site is literally dedicated to finding information on people and posting them publicly for ridicule. There’s also plenty of forums that are made to encourage the harassment of people, those can be found through a simple search. The site actively encourages the exploitation of people and it literally promotes itself on that principle. It’s so very clearly a site made to harass people that I am actually impressed by the mental gymnastics people go through to claim it’s not.


I just did the same as you out of curiosity. You are right that his information seems to be out in the open. It looks like a BB forum just like gbatemp. The thing you have wrong however is that I looked at the rules of the website. It says it is against the rules to harass the people they talk about there. They say mean things about people, but they dont actually do anything about them. They treat people like reality tv. I dont know if that's any better, but you are wrong in saying they are actively harassing people. The site does not promote itself at all. The site isnt exploiting anyone for anything but weird sick entertainment. They're like people who look at car accidents on the highway. I would never have heard of it if not for this thing with Byuu. 

I understand you may be upset about what happened with Byuu or with what people seem to be saying on that forum, but you are spreading lies and I cannot forgive that even in an emotional event such as this. You invite lawyers and lawsuits.


----------



## luckyk (Jun 28, 2021)

Kiwifarms is fucked beyond belief. They basically gave one of my old online friends a mental breakdown, so I don't doubt their influence for a second.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> So I am psychopath for saying he clearly had other issues?? what? you definitely dont know what a psychopath is, please dont use words you dont understand.
> 
> No sane, healthy person would commit suicide over online harassment, and after having now more background, reading the emails he exchanged with the owner of that site, and reading the supposed thread that made him commit suicide -which btw hadnt been commented in months, and was mostly about stupid online drama-  its more than clear he had several issues that he had been carrying for a long time. Suicide is multifactorial, pointing a finger and saying X or Y is guilty its easy, but thats not how suicide works


Meteo thinks anyone who isnt of one mind is a psychopath ignore him.

This is disgusting because Darth Meteos is one of those users who harassed Rajkosto during early Switch hacking years. Meteos and his buddies made fun of Rajkosto and it wasnt until Rei acknowledged that he actually respected Rajkosto did it all tone down. He is just as guilty as Kiwifarms people in harassing others online. Gbatemp does not do enough to stop harassment and often they only allow one side of the story because it fits their narrative. They treated Rei like he was a villain during the Reinand/AuReiNand thing too! Gbatemp does not care! I dont care if I get banned for saying this. You people make me sick! 

 Byuu had many issues going on and it is disrespectful to Byuu to just discount all of his problems because of any harassment. People are not so weak and simple to commit suicide over a petty online forum.

Everyone handle death differently and I think it is wrong to prosecute people who arent reacting the same as others.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2021)

Pluupy said:


> I just did the same as you out of curiosity. You are right that his information seems to be out in the open. It looks like a BB forum just like gbatemp. The thing you have wrong however is that I looked at the rules of the website. It says it is against the rules to harass the people they talk about there. They say mean things about people, but they dont actually do anything about them. They treat people like reality tv. I dont know if that's any better, but you are wrong in saying they are actively harassing people. The site does not promote itself at all. The site isnt exploiting anyone for anything but weird sick entertainment. They're like people who look at car accidents on the highway. I would never have heard of it if not for this thing with Byuu.
> 
> I understand you may be upset about what happened with Byuu or with what people seem to be saying on that forum, but you are spreading lies and I cannot forgive that even in an emotional event such as this. You invite lawyers and lawsuits.


It is true that they aren’t directly telling people to harass others but they give everything to harass someone and encourage people by literally posting it for “entertainment.” Also, they literally promoted themselves as exploiting people for entertainment on their original Twitter.


----------



## LunarRXA (Jun 28, 2021)

No one can speak for Near, but if I were in their situation, the last thing I would want is people doing is going full CSI into all my bad thoughts, memories and experiences.  It's not our job to become internet-detectives and piece together their suicide or cobble together petty judgements about who they were as a person; what should be praised or admonished.  The bottom line is that a person who loves games is gone.  I know that we all have a desire to understand, but the absolute best way to understand their best qualities is to play games on BSNES in honor of and respect for their memory.  Let them rest in peace with the satisfaction and joy that the games they loved will be played for years to come on the excellent, generous and polished platform they created.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I don't buy into the "I'm special and deserve more attention than everyone else because I'm non-binary" or whatever other label you or anyone else wants to slap on someone, or on themself.


hmmmm maybe it's not that we're mad about, maybe, as unbelieveable as it may seem, we don't feel the greatest about the fact that someone FUCKING KILLED THEMSELVES and all you think is "well their gender identity is stupid"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Except. no. You're absolutely wrong. I was the one that was AGAINST bringing gender identity into the news of their death. You're pointing your finger at the wrong person.


no, THIS is what you said:


D34DL1N3R said:


> Or, people could just not cause any more division than there already is. Time to stop with the labels, 1,001 genders, special flags, etc. etc. etc. How about just being a human? I know this will upset some people but... shrug. If the suicide is true, it's a very horrible and sad thing. However, I don't feel there was even reason for your post. No one here was disrespectfully calling them he, she, or anything else.


which is basically "well their gender is stupid and we shouldn't respect it"


----------



## anhminh (Jun 28, 2021)

You know how in old movie, when the computer is hacked and our "hacker" can't seem to win, some old guy just come up to the computer and pull the plug. I feel sad that most people don't figured that out when it come to cyberbully.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

anhminh said:


> You know how in old movie, when the computer is hacked and our "hacker" can't seem to win, some old guy just come up to the computer and pull the plug. I feel sad that most people don't figured that out when it come to cyberbully.


tbf, they were doxxed


----------



## anhminh (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> tbf, he was doxxed


Isn't it is illegal to doxxed someone?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

anhminh said:


> Isn't it is illegal to doxxed someone?


when has that ever stopped anyone?


----------



## protomouse (Jun 28, 2021)

When I saw the update, my heart sank. Rest in peace.

I've been in the community primarily as a consumer of the hard work of others. You really only need one look at Near's work to see what a brilliant and talented individual they were. In the wake of what's happened, I deeply regret that I didn't let them know how much I appreciate the countless hours of joy their work has brought me. My thoughts are with their family and friends.

Many hours were spent in school computer rooms playing SNES games with my friends. ZSNES was the popular emulator back then, but an accurate one it was not. Several games had sound glitches and some would flat out crash. And that's not to mention the numerous graphical errors that we never noticed because we didn't actually know how the games were supposed to look. bsnes was an eye-opener for me. Not only that, but Near's stated opinion that accuracy matters changed my perception of emulation from "a means to play console games on PC" to "this is important for preservation". And it changed the very scene itself, for sure.

That Google Doc is heartbreaking, and I do hope that reality catches up to those responsible before long. Also, shame on those who are victim blaming in this thread. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> Are... are you okay?
> Are you stuck in another century or smth?



He's not, he's probably hopped up on crack cocaine. Probably doesn't even have a job and gets off by spouting out bullshit.  He's incapable of showing respect for those who've suffered mental illness.


----------



## LunarRXA (Jun 28, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Sorry I hurt your feelings, kiddo. Want a fucking tissue? Here, here's a whole box full. Now you can wipe the shit out of your mouth too.



You can't handle being called out on the implications of your opinion.  Otherwise you wouldn't feel the need to be defensive, passive aggressive, and unnecessarily hostile.  The truth is that, right now, in this thread people are trying to help you understand that your opinion is flawed.  If you reacted this way to a friend, co-worker or loved one that's on the fence of coming out this way, they'd be super uncomfortable, and distance themselves from you.  You would have good intentions, but you would implicitly be making them feel _unwelcome_.

You think that you're being inclusive when the reality is that you're being dismissive by not respecting a deliberate choice that someone made knowing full well that it would make them vulnerable.  They didn't make that choice for "attention" or to be "unique," they did it because it felt comfortable and thought that it would be socially acceptable -- that their choice would be supported and respected by their friends, people that care about them and people in similar situations.

Making this sort of choice is personal and has nothing to do with accommodating for other people's thoughts, beliefs or opinions because their opinions are irrelevant. What you're basically saying is the equivalent of the frustration people have with "All Lives Matter," vs. "Black Lives Matter."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Wrong again. That's how YOU are interpreting it. That is not what I said. 100% projection on your end.


how else would i fucking interpret it? you are refusing to address them correctly


----------



## DKB (Jun 28, 2021)

This is probably one of the most pathetic threads I have ever had the displeasure of reading.


----------



## ZeroFX (Jun 28, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> The "I'm genuinely a psychopath" starter pack
> What a disgusting thread
> 
> Lock this shit.


Coming from the one quoted above it's like being called a saint.

l m a o.

End of story.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 28, 2021)

Memoir said:


> I've already addressed the chain of emails. There's a lot more going on than just that one link.



Like what ?..... I have not seen any evidence so far that he was targeted or constantly harassed, nor does he mentioned anything of the sort on his e-mails.



Lilith Valentine said:


> Passing it off as just that thread has been a dismissive tactic by Kiwi and deliberately ignores the harassment and and stalking that happened outside of Kiwi. The thread was the source of problem for their life because of harassment toward both themself and their loved ones that came out of the thread. The deliberate misinformation is pretending members of Kiwifarms just kept to the forums and nothing else. Members of Kiwifarms never just stick to a thread, they actively go out of their way to ruin lives.



and whats your source? or where do you get this from? He had basically no online presence (as he deleted everything more than 1 year ago),  so where exactly was he being harassed or stalked? also he was never doxxed personally, theres no info about him and he never mentioned this


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 28, 2021)

nemwolf said:


> wow, you are acting so fucking immature.



Oh, please. I was not the one who was told from the get go that I was a psychopath, disgusting, being asked what the fuck is wrong with me, told to grow up, and several other very rude comments and names called that have since been removed because they were shit posts. Yet when I reacted back to how I was being treated... I'm the bad guy? You can gtfo too. And you all want to talk about cyber bullying? Bunch of HYPOCRITES! A guy died and you lot want to go on an argument about gender identity. Seriously. All of you. Hypocritical bullies. Gtfo.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> A guy died and you lot want to go on an argument about gender identity


*starts argument*
wait why are you guys arguing


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 28, 2021)

Man this is real depressing news.
Too bad there's no respect button though, liking this sort of news feels wrong somehow.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

It makes me sad that this thread went exactly like I thought it would


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It makes me sad that this thread went exactly like I thought it would



Not surprising though, given how conceited and full of shit some people are.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Not surprising though, given how conceited and full of shit some people are.


this community makes me sad at times


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this community makes me sad at times



Yeah, no kidding. Remind me again why people can just grow a fucking pair and show their respect for those who suffered and moved on, instead of, you know, being a bunch of conceited assclowns?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this community makes me sad at times


Anywhere you go it's all the same

There's always fandoms or conflict of opinions happening. It's not avoidable.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Anywhere you go it's all the same
> 
> There's always fandoms or conflict of opinions happening. It's not avoidable.


people make me sad at times


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jun 28, 2021)

i wish the twitter mobs understood that, instead of trying to ruins people life and create drama for fun.
the people who demand others to be "wholesome" and erasing ones individualism are as bad as KF.

really sad about near, but it feels unfair only KF is being blamed for shitty behaviour while twitter is a shitfest.
and the site does squat to prevent all the harassment and suicide baiting on going, their only attitude is monetizing users harder.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> people make me sad at times


It's one of those things you just have to live with. If not then you'll drive yourself in deep depression. You can't control people. You can't change their thoughts.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> Like what ?..... I have not seen any evidence so far that he was targeted or constantly harassed, nor does he mentioned anything of the sort on his e-mails.
> 
> 
> 
> and whats your source? or where do you get this from? He had basically no online presence (as he deleted everything more than 1 year ago),  so where exactly was he being harassed or stalked? also he was never doxxed personally, theres no info about him and he never mentioned this


The source is literally on the OP where it states that their loved ones were being stalked and harassed. I am starting to feel like you haven’t actually read any of the information in this thread.

 
There is also the sources from Near themself
https://twitter.com/near_koukai/status/1408940057235312640?s=21


----------



## DbGt (Jun 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The source is literally on the OP where it states that their loved ones were being stalked and harassed. I am starting to feel like you haven’t actually read any of the information in this thread.
> View attachment 268410
> There is also the sources from Near themself
> https://twitter.com/near_koukai/status/1408940057235312640?s=21



and he has also said in other instances that he had no friends..... mmmm so now we went from "he committed suicide because he was constantly harassed" to "he committed suicide because his friends were harassed"??? 

and again, you are producing no evidence than what we already know, you previously stated it was not only the thread, but that he was constantly harassed and stalked outside of Kiwi. So where are you getting this from? He had no online presence, so how could he be harassed or stalked?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> and he has also said in other instances that he had no friends..... mmmm so now we went from "he committed suicide because he was constantly harassed" to "he committed suicide because his friends were harassed"???
> 
> and again, you are producing no evidence than what we already know, you previously stated it was not only the thread, but that he was constantly harassed and stalked outside of Kiwi. So where are you getting this from? He had no online presence, so how could he be harassed or stalked?


in his childhood he had no friends, no one said he never had friends


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The source is literally on the OP where it states that their loved ones were being stalked and harassed. I am starting to feel like you haven’t actually read any of the information in this thread.
> View attachment 268410
> There is also the sources from Near themself
> https://twitter.com/near_koukai/status/1408940057235312640?s=21


Putting aside whether or not Near was weak for suicide which is dominating the argument. 


That's fucked up. That people will target those who are suicidal for their own entertainment. Near freind committed suicide and did they stop to re-think their actions? No they didn't. Any reasonable human will feel guilt that they drove someone to that. That they were fuel for the suicide regardless of other personal issues. They amplified that.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 28, 2021)

I see the thread still consists mainly of sheeps that just believe what they read on first sight, without even visiting "the source of evil" and checking out the thread on KiwiFarms (like I did), you don't even need to register to do so.
That being said, there is (still) no evidence that proves he really committed suicide, all we have is that anonymous letter while Near promised to have told someone to confirm their credentials after they have died, which still did not happen.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> I see the thread still consists mainly of sheeps that just believe what they read on first sight, without even visiting "the source of evil" and checking out the thread (like I did), you don't even need to register to do so.
> That being said, there is (still) no evidence that proves he really committed suicide, all we have is that anonymous letter while Near promised to have told someone to confirm their credentials after they have died, which still did not happen.


even if they faked it it's still pretty sad that this community got to a point where they had to fake their own sucidie to leave


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> and he has also said in other instances that he had no friends..... mmmm so now we went from "he committed suicide because he was constantly harassed" to "he committed suicide because his friends were harassed"???
> 
> and again, you are producing no evidence than what we already know, you previously stated it was not only the thread, but that he was constantly harassed and stalked outside of Kiwi. So where are you getting this from? He had no online presence, so how could he be harassed or stalked?


Dude you have to learn the context of what is being said. If you pull things out of context then yes you'll will find all sorts of inconsistencies and holes in the story and hypocritical statements. 

I've noticed that people accusing others of being hypocritical in this thread are not taking into account the context of what is being said and just want to argue with the person just to disagree just so they can accuse the person of being hypocritical.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2021)

DbGt said:


> and he has also said in other instances that he had no friends..... mmmm so now we went from "he committed suicide because he was constantly harassed" to "he committed suicide because his friends were harassed"???
> 
> and again, you are producing no evidence than what we already know, you previously stated it was not only the thread, but that he was constantly harassed and stalked outside of Kiwi. So where are you getting this from? He had no online presence, so how could he be harassed or stalked?


You are mixing up details and quite honestly, I am done trying with you and this thread.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> even if they faked it it's still pretty sad that this community got to a point where they had to fake their own sucidie to leave


I see you are one of those sheeps aswell.
I do not condone their actions, nevertheless all they did was gathering stuff he actually said/posted/tweeted/whatever and made fun of it.
Near reached out to the owner of KiwiFarms, literally begging him to remove said proof but did not realise that this is the internet, and all gets archived somewhere and some point, even if KiwiFarms had fully stopped any actions towards this person (which in the end was just milking a dead thread), his actions and words would not have been ever undone and it's clearly not their fault if Near also claimed to have deleted all social media/etc a year ago, but still being somehow involved in the drama, finally supplying numerous pictures of nooses and pills in previously mentioned mails to the owner, which to me is pure seeking for attention and not being able to admit that he made mistakes and now has to deal with them.

If I were to kill myself for all the harassment I have caused and/or received oh boy I'd be gone already, not trashtalking a probably dead person but to me he could have just "pulled the brakes" earlier and deleted all kind of presence related to him, or even better: not leaving your personal information on goddamn Twitter.



Lilith Valentine said:


> You are mixing up details and quite honestly, I am done trying with you and this thread.


As is the usual with you and threads, where people talk stuff opposed to your believes, maybe just stay away from them next time if you can't handle different opinions.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2021)

GBAtemp has been no exception when it comes to online bullying. I may have a new account but I am not new to this site.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> If I were to kill myself for all the harassment I have caused and/or received oh boy I'd be gone already, not trashtalking a probably dead person but to me he could have just "pulled the brakes" earlier and deleted all kind of presence related to him


kinda hard to do when you:
a)get doxxed
b) have several of your friends get doxxed


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> I see you are one of those sheeps aswell.
> I do not condone their actions, nevertheless all they did was gathering stuff he actually said/posted/tweeted/whatever and made fun of it.
> Near reached out to the owner of KiwiFarms, literally begging him to remove said proof but did not realise that this is the internet, and all gets archived somewhere and some point, even if KiwiFarms had fully stopped any actions towards this person (which in the end was just milking a dead thread), his actions and words would not have been ever undone and it's clearly not their fault if Near also claimed to have deleted all social media/etc a year ago, but still being somehow involved in the drama, finally supplying numerous pictures of nooses and pills in previously mentioned mails to the owner, which to me is pure seeking for attention and not being able to admit that he made mistakes and now has to deal with them.
> 
> ...


This is exactly the point I intended to express earlier.
You can't really call it "being doxxed" when you're leaving information on Twitter.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> kinda hard to do when you:
> a)get doxxed
> b) have several of your friends get doxxed


So where is your proof it was them? I checked a lot of pages and wasted hours, literally all they did was making fun of it, not actually bragging about them being the doxxers and this is what I meant before: they just raised awareness, anyone could have doxxed him or his friends, it's not like KiwiFarms is a cult and the owner also locked the thread after making the information public (again).


----------



## nemwolf (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> So where is your proof it was them? I checked a lot of pages and wasted hours, literally all they did was making fun of it, not actually bragging about them being the doxxers and this is what I meant before: they just raised awareness, anyone could have doxxed him or his friends, it's not like KiwiFarms is a cult and the owner also locked the thread after making the information public (again).


Kiwifarms is full of terrorists and its a cult


----------



## DbGt (Jun 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You are mixing up details and quite honestly, I am done trying with you and this thread.



Im not... you simply couldnt provide any evidence for your statements and accusations. Anyway, the more I know, read, and think about this, the less sense it all makes



SG854 said:


> Dude you have to learn the context of what is being said. If you pull things out of context then yes you'll will find all sorts of inconsistencies and holes in the story and hypocritical statements.
> 
> I've noticed that people accusing others of being hypocritical in this thread are not taking into account the context of what is being said and just want to argue with the person just to disagree just so they can accuse the person of being hypocritical.



Im not pulling anything out of context, I definitely have documented myself about this case, I would probably say much more than the average user here from what I can see.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 28, 2021)

nemwolf said:


> Kiwifarms is full of terrorists and its a cult


Of course that comes from someone with your kind of profile picture, not to me but to them you are the perfect target so it's obvious you hate them so much. Just don't visit their website and this thread, people are evil outside of KiwiFarms aswell you might not believe that.
I understand that there is a pool of many people that think alike on there, but there are also subreddits like this, facebook groups and so on, as long as the human being is able to express their opinion amongst peers they will find a way.



nemwolf said:


> what does my profile picture have to do with anything


Bro I will not go any further than calling you a furry, I'm bored of offended people.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> So where is your proof it was them? I checked a lot of pages and wasted hours, literally all they did was making fun of it, not actually bragging about them being the doxxers and this is what I meant before: they just raised awareness, anyone could have doxxed him or his friends, it's not like KiwiFarms is a cult and the owner also locked the thread after making the information public (again).


when did i say kiwifarms did it?


----------



## HalfScoper (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> when did i say kiwifarms did it?


Here:


Scott_pilgrim said:


> even if they faked it it's still pretty sad that this community got to a point where they had to fake their own sucidie to leave


----------



## nemwolf (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> Of course that comes from someone with your kind of profile picture, not to me but to them you are the perfect target so it's obvious you hate them so much. Just don't visit their website and this thread, people are evil outside of KiwiFarms aswell you might not believe that.
> I understand that there is a pool of many people that think alike on there, but there are also subreddits like this, facebook groups and so on, as long as the human being is able to express their opinion amongst peers they will find a way.


what does my profile picture have to do with anything. the fact that you are personally insulting me demonstrates your lack of maturity.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> Here:


i said _this _community, kiwifarms is a separate community, i meant the emulation community in general


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2021)

ITT: Conspiracy theorists. Of course nobody is going to brag about doxxing or harassment. Let alone on a site like kf. I also don't know what proof you'd require to satiate your "cautious" mentality.

Fun fact: Throwing the term "sheep" around like it's going out of style makes you look desperate. You aren't a big bad wolf.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

I believe the internet exposes some vulnerable people to a lot of things that they would not necessarily have been exposed to had the internet not ever existed.  Furthermore, I don't know why byuu or other devs would bother with 4chan / 4chan like websites where people get flamed so much.  Plus continuing to go back and read all the drama posts by a bunch of nobodies.  I have also seen devs on the temp that get ridiculed by common millenials and they just ignore it.  It can take a lot of high self esteem to ignore that kind of stuff.

I just checked out that kiwi forum mentioned in the OP.  It looks like a nothing web site, easily to be ignored.  nothing that I feel like I need to be a part of.  If it gets ddosed off of the planet, who cares?  They even posted on there that it is against federal law to ddos them.  Again, who fucking cares? haha


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

Pluupy said:


> I'm sorry but this sounds like Byuu is trying to blackmail that Kiwifarms website into closing because he doesn't like being made fun of. This is just disgusting cancel culture at it's worst. It's very insulting that this Byuu person is using his suicide to manhandle someone and his buddies seem in on it.



CONGRATULATIONS! You just posted the STUPIDEST thing I have ever seen, it's hard to do, I see stupid shit all the time, but your stupid thing somehow was the leader of the pack.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

Personally I don't give a shit what happens to kiwifarms lol.  All these people trying to defend it here makes me want to go grab some popcorn and continue reading this thread all day.


----------



## protomouse (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> I see you are one of those sheeps aswell.
> I do not condone their actions, nevertheless all they did was gathering stuff he actually said/posted/tweeted/whatever and made fun of it.
> Near reached out to the owner of KiwiFarms, literally begging him to remove said proof but did not realise that this is the internet, and all gets archived somewhere and some point, even if KiwiFarms had fully stopped any actions towards this person (which in the end was just milking a dead thread), his actions and words would not have been ever undone and it's clearly not their fault if Near also claimed to have deleted all social media/etc a year ago, but still being somehow involved in the drama, finally supplying numerous pictures of nooses and pills in previously mentioned mails to the owner, which to me is pure seeking for attention and not being able to admit that he made mistakes and now has to deal with them.
> 
> ...



In between the victim blaming in this post, it is eerily similar to the kinds of posts we saw after Etika disappeared:

"He's just an attention-seeker"

Anyone with half a brain and heart should recognize that these are cries for help, and that they should be fucking listened to.



HalfScoper said:


> Of course that comes from someone with your kind of profile picture, not to me but to them you are the perfect target so it's obvious you hate them so much. Just don't visit their website and this thread, people are evil outside of KiwiFarms aswell you might not believe that.
> I understand that there is a pool of many people that think alike on there, but there are also subreddits like this, facebook groups and so on, as long as the human being is able to express their opinion amongst peers they will find a way.



The integrity of a community is determined by those who run it. KiwiFarms is run by a shitheel. As far as I'm concerned, they lost access to the benefit of the doubt a long time ago.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

Btw those folk on here that are anti-lgbtq+ obviously have never heard of things such as sexual fluidity.  And if you don't like the fact that most people are partially bisexual, just ignore the bisexual part and stay straight (or stay gay whichever one applies best for you).  That's all I really gotta say about that.  Do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## th3joker (Jun 28, 2021)

I like how everyone here with a agenda somehow is a educated expert of their own opinions. The internet will destroy weak minded follower sheep who use like and praise it like a religion. Log off, delete the app, turn off the computer and put your smartphone into airplane mode for 7 days, and stop and look in the mirror when you start acting like a junkie begging for a fix. Society has lasted a couple thousand years without internet, but people seem to think the world will stop turning and the sun will explode if they cant read the latest bullshit on their glowing digital screen


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

Some of my "educated" things I say originally came from people that have a solid background of education at UC Berkeley and other schools in the UC system.  They at least have studied extensively in sexuality and psychology and I have only scratched the surface with intro courses at a community college.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

th3joker said:


> I like how everyone here with a agenda somehow is a educated expert of their own opinions. The internet will destroy weak minded follower sheep who use like and praise it like a religion. Log off, delete the app, turn off the computer and put your smartphone into airplane mode for 7 days, and stop and look in the mirror when you start acting like a junkie begging for a fix. Society has lasted a couple thousand years without internet, but people seem to think the world will stop turning and the sun will explode if they cant read the latest bullshit on their glowing digital screen


that would be amazing advice if the bullying was online only but (god damn ive said this shit like 18 times by now) they were doxxed and so were their friends


----------



## th3joker (Jun 28, 2021)

realtimesave said:


> Btw those folk on here that are anti-lgbtq+ obviously have never heard of things such as sexual fluidity.  And if you don't like the fact that most people are partially bisexual, just ignore the bisexual part and stay straight (or stay gay whichever one applies best for you).  That's all I really gotta say about that.  Do what you are comfortable with.


Why dont they add beastaliety and pedophilia to the lgbtqlmnopxyz list of puplicly acceptable mental disorders?


----------



## Pachee (Jun 28, 2021)

SaberLilly said:


> we need to more stringent policy in place regarding online bullying and cyber harassment, make the internet safer for everyone to use.


The policy you are looking for is not letting anybody say anything. Look at this thread, the initial posts were just politely indirectly disagreeing with each other, now a few pages later everybody has already segregated themselves into their own war camps while blocking/labeling each other mentally ill/sociopaths/whatever.

Give it a little more time and you guys will be doing to each other exactly what they do on that site.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

th3joker said:


> Why dont they add beastaliety and pedophilia to the lgbtqlmnopxyz list of puplicly acceptable mental disorders?



That's quite simple.  Because pedophilia is illegal and morally unacceptable in our society, where as they are trying to accept lgbtq+ folk which is not illegal and suppose to not be morally unacceptable in our society.  Beastiality is legal in most states in the US but it isn't a sexual gender preference.

Anyways guys, quite off topic what I really want to say here is, may Byuu rest in peace.  After all, I was also very obsessed with SNES myself.  I sold all of my original snes gear and games but I mean, I remember what it was like being obsessive over that video game system.  I mean it doesn't have anything to do with gender specific stuff or furry fandom or anything, it's just another obsession separate from all.  I'm glad I'm over it but then again, I still have an analogue super nt, flash carts, sgb, etc... That's enough for me.


----------



## smf (Jun 28, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> Give it a little more time and you guys will be doing to each other exactly what they do on that site.



I'm not convinced it will be exactly the same. The issue is that some people will always be disrespectful, they always drag things down.

If someone wants to choose their pronouns then let them.
If someone wants to kneel before a game then let them.

But if you want to hurt someone or enjoy seeing people being hurt, then you need help.

There is plenty other things that can be discussed without issue, as long as you stay respectful.


----------



## enarky (Jun 28, 2021)

Kiwi Farm seems to be under DDoS right now. Whoever is behind this: kudos!


----------



## depaul (Jun 28, 2021)

It's not the first time they bully their victims.
The world should condemn those b*stards at Kiwi Farms and shut down their illegal website.

I don't know the name of the owner. If I were the victim's father, I would seek a lawyer and expose the crime

From wikipedia page :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwi_Farms

"*Controversies*
*Suicide of Chloe Sagal*
_In 2013, video game developer Chloe Sagal became a target of Kiwi Farms ..... Sagal later committed suicide by self-immolation on June 19, 2018."_


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 28, 2021)

enarky said:


> Kiwi Farm seems to be under DDoS right now. Whoever is behind this: kudos!


Yeah... and the error page is them denying that Near was actually harassed by them and tries to justify why.

What I personally find even more disgusting is that Josh claims Kiwi Farms "is an entertainment site". Even if we ignore what happened to Near, there's the well documented case of Chloe Sagal which Kiwi farms was heavily involved with. Even to the point of mass reporting her facebook account when she talked about suicide so it was harder for her to get help.

Kiwifarms is a toxic cesspit which is an unfortunate consequence of anonymity on the internet.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

enarky said:


> Kiwi Farm seems to be under DDoS right now. Whoever is behind this: kudos!


massive W


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

I see a lot of posts about how Near did not let out his real name prior to his suicide.  Well, odd thing to me is how even I get into the mode where I'm so attached to my online handle that it becomes like my real 'name'.  So when I was doxxed and flamed/harassed years ago by people on irc (Michael Kiczek) and moderators (primarily millenial trolls) on gbatemp, I, too, took it personally even though practically nobody on here knows my real identity.  People just don't care if they hurt other people or make people uncomfortable.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2021)

Yes, the KiwiFarm page seems to be under a DDoS attack, and they have posted a self-victimization piece, with supposed "proof" in their favor... and nothing even remotely resembling a mea culpa... how hypocrite to paint themselves as victims in all this.

I don't see anything extremely illegal from the owners side based on the post, but that speaks of the holes in the legal system.
But just "avoiding" legal problems doesn't make their behavior moral, nor any less damaging for society.
Some people are born without empathy.
Some people are born without remorse.
Some people are just unable to admit their faults and how damaging they can be.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 28, 2021)

So he was on the phone with him for like half our and did nothing to help he suppose a friend 
Not only that but an actual source that this happen and not some Twitter person would be good

Is jus that the more I look into this the more odd it seems .

Could we get the phone of the police so other people can check?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Could we get the phone of the police so other people can check?


How could it be helpful for anybody to dox them further for the public?
How would it help the police to be called by random "people on the internet"?
How is marcan a "random twitter person" even?


----------



## protomouse (Jun 28, 2021)

That error page sure is something.



Valwinz said:


> So he was on the phone with him for like half our and did nothing to help he suppose a friend
> Not only that but an actual source that this happen and not some Twitter person would be good
> 
> Is jus that the more I look into this the more odd it seems .
> ...



Why? What do you hope to gain by playing Internet detective?


----------



## war2thegrave (Jun 28, 2021)

The primary issue here is that unfortunatly, most people seem to think that it is perfectly acceptable to express every indecent, depraved, obscene, illegal, immoral, degenerate, disgusting, and abhorrent thought that they've ever had when they think they will receive nothing but positive attention from the like-minded people that they euphemistically call "friends".

However, when the average person happens to find this information and recoils in disgust, it is now called "doxxing", "harassment", and "cyberbullying".

If any of those three things concern you, then there are simple ways to avoid having to deal with them.

Do you fantasize about having sex with children? Don't post it.

Do you create or consume sexualized images of children, people implied to be children, or anthropomorphic creatures implied to be animal/child hybrids? Don't post it.

Do you collect used diapers from dumpsters, then microwave and wear them? Don't post it.

Do you fantasize about having sex with animals? Don't post it.

Do you torture puppies with fire ants, then perform oral sex with their decapitated heads? Don't post it.

Do you strap yourself in a harness and let two other men shove all of their fists simultaneously up your anus? Don't post it.

Do you participate in "age play?" Don't post it.

Do you cycle between claiming to be starting a vegan diet one day, then recording youself shoveling thousands of calories of fast food garbage down your gullet in a single sitting? Don't post it.

Imagine if the women who participated in the Two Girls One Cup video suddenly start complaining about cyberbullying because they didn't like the perceived negative reactions shown in the "reaction" videos.

Further, if you wish to virtue signal and try to make yourself out to be a "good person", of the most upstanding of character and without any flaws or blemishes whatsoever, be aware that you are painting a target on your chest and all of your misdeeds will eventually come to light.

It's incredibly low effort to simply blame a single site for any potental negative attention anyone may receive, but the farms would be nothing if the freaks would just stop posting all of the crazy things they get up to.
People love to see a freakshow. Kiwi Farms is just the P.T. Barnum of the internet.

If you still think that Kiwi Farms is a bad as it gets, just wait until Apple, Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Samsung, Yahoo, ect... start combining their combined data of all of their users into a searchable social credit score database.

One more thing.
There is absolutely zero evidence than anyone committed suicide.
By most accounts, this appears to be a lame attempt to string along suckers for attention as has happned many others times 8n the past.

Wait for the "friend", or "family member" to set up a go fund me in the next few days.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 28, 2021)

god this went from 0 to toxic in like 2 days and it isn't  the vet temper doing it i'm fairly certain it's those newbies that keep coming out of the lumber mill


----------



## LunarRXA (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm 100% convinced that everyone who talks about _*sheep *_and _*cancel-culture*_ are plants (aka KiwiFarm users).  That's total hyperbole.  Those are the _exact _sorts of phrases I saw in the KiwiFarms earlier when I took a peek (I wish I hadn't).  If you want to entertain yourselves in a private, closed-community, be my guest.   Expecting other people or communities to "understand," or "relate" to the KiwiFarm community because you're "joking" or "being sarcastic," or "just memeing," is incredibly distasteful.  What little I saw of the ^ community and their opinions was a total red pill nightmare scenario.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

LunarRXA said:


> I'm 100% convinced that everyone who talks about _*sheep *_and _*cancel-culture*_ are plants (aka KiwiFarm users).  That's total hyperbole.  Those are the _exact _sorts of phrases I saw in the KiwiFarms earlier when I took a peek (I wish I hadn't).  If you want to entertain yourselves in a private, closed-community, be my guest.   Expecting other people or communities to "understand," or "relate" to the KiwiFarm community because you're "joking" or "being sarcastic," or "just memeing," is incredibly distasteful.  What little I saw of the ^ community and their opinions was a total red pill nightmare scenario.



Yep can't disagree here.  Saw the same things that you saw.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 28, 2021)

protomouse said:


> That error page sure is something.
> 
> Why? What do you hope to gain by playing Internet detective?



so you blindly believe random people on the internet?

every time I see claims about X or Y or the lastest outrage  i try to make sure what we are been told is real


----------



## Seliph (Jun 28, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> every time I see claims about X or Y or the lastest outrage  i try to make sure what we are been told is real


Well you're not very good at it are ya.

There's a difference between being reasonably skeptical and being dogmatically contrarian. You tend to fall into the latter category.

By all reports, we know that Near has committed suicide. There is no actual evidence to the contrary. Maybe something will come up in the future proving that Near didn't commit suicide, but we don't have that info right now. It is more reasonable and more respectful to assume that Near has actually passed, this is a situation that we've seen before and we'll see again. There is a precedent to things like this happening. Not everything is a grand conspiracy, sometimes people who are hurting just commit suicide, and they die. And that's it. It sucks, but that's it.

Regardless, this is a sad and tragic and awful thing no matter the outcome, and you are not being helpful.


----------



## SANIC (Jun 28, 2021)

A screenshot from a year ago was doctored on the kiwifarms to make it look like it said that they were safe yesterday despite being from a year ago


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

SANIC said:


> A screenshot from a year ago was doctored on the kiwifarms to make it look like it said that they were safe yesterday despite being from a year ago



I wouldn't trust anything from that site as of recent to be very accurate, they could manipulate everything by now.  Though they didn't do a good job of hiding the fact that they were trolling the shit out of Near if that's what they were trying to say anyways.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Jun 28, 2021)

Maybe I am to "old" to understand such behaviour...but couldnt he just stay away from kiwi-whatever, 4chan, etc.

In real world it's sometimes hard to avoid bullys (in school, workplace etc.) but in the digital landscape known as the internet you can always close the tab or ignore a user. 

No doubt, he was a talented coder, but how can someone that smart be so weak and "stupid" to not ignoring the trolls.

Fight back! Stand your ground. There will always be people who exploit the weakness of someone. Defend yourself! Dont be a snowflake, be a viking!

May he RIP


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 28, 2021)

I see this thread has gotten _so much better _after going to sleep and taking care a few of my daily tasks.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> I see this thread has gotten _so much better _after going to sleep and taking care a few of my daily tasks.



Yeah I haven't seen so much of the trolls from the kiwi forum posting here within the past hour or so lol.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2021)

Panzerfaust said:


> Maybe I am to "old" to understand such behaviour...but couldnt he just stay away from kiwi-whatever, 4chan, etc.
> 
> In real world it's sometimes hard to avoid bullys (in school, workplace etc.) but in the digital landscape known as the internet you can always close the tab or ignore a user.
> 
> ...


It should also be a matter of empathy to understand that somebody could be in a weakened mental and emotional state.
Not everybody is emotionally/mentally "strong"; is it morally OK to exploit this to manipulate and bring down people?


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

It's too easy to get sucked in and stick with one website or chat program or channel or chat room whatever you want to call anything on here.  Been there, done that.  Too many trolls lurking out there for sure.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

war2thegrave said:


> The primary issue here is that unfortunatly, most people seem to think that it is perfectly acceptable to express every indecent, depraved, obscene, illegal, immoral, degenerate, disgusting, and abhorrent thought that they've ever had when they think they will receive nothing but positive attention from the like-minded people that they euphemistically call "friends".
> 
> However, when the average person happens to find this information and recoils in disgust, it is now called "doxxing", "harassment", and "cyberbullying".
> 
> ...



I agree to a certain extent (that matters?)
Apparently, and from what I understand, Kiwi gathered public info he posted on Twitter, Address, "Private pictures" he posted on Twitter of his pumped pennis, some stuff about furries and other weird stuff.

Like, I've been quoted many times telling me that I do not understand what's going on / called psychopath (for the record I'm Prosocial Psychopath)
And now we have "confirmation" on his/her/wathever suicide, thanks to a *twitter user that called Japanese police and they confirmed the info.
*
What? Japanese Police gives information to *anybody who asks for Crime investigations?

*


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 28, 2021)

Excuse me guys but I am still baffled on the anti-lgbtq+ posts that were in this thread earlier lol.  that in itself seems like harassment.  But I digress...


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> It should also be a matter of empathy to understand that somebody could be in a weakened mental and emotional state.
> Not everybody is emotionally/mentally "strong"; is it morally OK to exploit this to manipulate and bring down people?


Not everyone is the same. So the best approach would be to adjust depending on the person. Adjust your expectations, adjust what you expect from a person. That's what seperates us from robots that run on auto pilot, to people that can adapt to different situations. 

Sometimes people like to annoy other people. People see it as fun to do it. But there has to be a point even for those people where you just have to stop. You are pushing things to far. If your a reasonable person then you'll feel bad for your actions. But these people seem to lack that.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

war2thegrave said:


> The primary issue here is that unfortunatly, most people seem to think that it is perfectly acceptable to express every indecent, depraved, obscene, illegal, immoral, degenerate, disgusting, and abhorrent thought that they've ever had when they think they will receive nothing but positive attention from the like-minded people that they euphemistically call "friends".
> 
> However, when the average person happens to find this information and recoils in disgust, it is now called "doxxing", "harassment", and "cyberbullying".
> 
> ...


this is an amazing post, except for one
teeny
tiny
thing

THEY DIDNT POST ANY OF THAT


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this is an amazing post, except for one
> teeny
> tiny
> thing
> ...


Yes he did. The presumed victim had 3 different Twitter accounts. One personal, an alt and a furry one.
In all of them he posted info and nsfw pictures. All of which got gathered on that Kiwi thread.

FOR THE RECORD I DO NOT DEFEND KIWI.
JUST SAYING THAT YOU CAN'T SAY YOU'RE BEING HARASSED WHEN YOU'RE WILLINGLY POSTING INCRIMINATING STUFF ON TWITTER


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this is an amazing post, except for one
> teeny
> tiny
> thing
> ...


Wait was that plagiarized?


----------



## war2thegrave (Jun 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this is an amazing post, except for one
> teeny
> tiny
> thing
> ...


Didn't claim that they did.
That was just a composite of the types of content found be users of the farms divulged by the very same people who claim to be harassed, or "doxxed" once they discover that said content that they themselves posted was not met with the overwhelming praise that they desired.


----------



## smf (Jun 28, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> So he was on the phone with him for like half our and did nothing to help he suppose a friend
> Not only that but an actual source that this happen and not some Twitter person would be good



You're sounding like a holocaust denier.




war2thegrave said:


> Further, if you wish to virtue signal and try to make yourself out to be a "good person", of the most upstanding of character and without any flaws or blemishes whatsoever, be aware that you are painting a target on your chest and all of your misdeeds will eventually come to light.



From where I'm standing the kiwi farms users are trying to make out they are good people.




war2thegrave said:


> One more thing.
> There is absolutely zero evidence than anyone committed suicide.
> By most accounts, this appears to be a lame attempt to string along suckers for attention as has happned many others times 8n the past.



I know people who know near, this doesn't seem to be a joke.

It's bad taste to blame victims. You are painting a target on your chest.

As for go fund me, I can't rule out that some idiot won't do it but it isn't going to be someone doing it for near.

Since this has come up privately a few times: I've been told that Near's wishes were for donation drives and similar fundraising campaigns to never happen in their name. Thank you.— Hector Martin (@[email protected]) (@marcan42) June 28, 2021


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2021)

war2thegrave said:


> The primary issue here is


To be honest the primary issue here is mob mentality and associative fallacies, put all kind of stuff together in a bag, some facts some not, and pretend it is all the same, then go further with the generalization leading to a faulty conclusion... while hoping nobody catches the "generalization" part... that said, sure people would led a better life if they didn't post too much in the internet, that has turned into something resembling "soviet russia with the KGB behind your back".


----------



## Panzerfaust (Jun 28, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not everybody is emotionally/mentally "strong"; is it morally OK to exploit this to manipulate and bring down people?



It's not. The last thing, that the hardcore trolls and clowns are aware of is moral and empathy.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 28, 2021)

Panzerfaust said:


> It's not. The last thing, that the hardcore trolls and clowns are aware of is moral and empathy.


People are trolling on suicide?
Disgusting


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2021)

Since tempers still seem to be high and the arguments never cease, the thread has become an unmanageable mess. Unfortunately we see no other option but to temporarily close it, pending any new developments. Perhaps once it's reopened and everyone's heads are a little bit cooler, we'll be able to better give condolences to Near's family and friends.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2021)

Despite moving in similar circles never really had any interactions with him, certainly no projects or anything. Despite various dramas certainly earned a place among the notable of the ROM hacking and emulation scenes. Did like the cinnamonpirate/second best page in the universe though years ago, even if it took me embarrassingly long to make the connection after emulators were dropping.

Sucks really. Do tend to find suicide a permanent solution to a temporary problem, give or take serious illness and crazy spy shenanigans. Hard to know the mind of another though.

Curious what issues kiwifarms had as well. Saw some of their lolcows threads when floating around the internet one day, some were quite amusing, usually had a pretty hot line in information cataloguing/discovery and also found some things to follow there (list of arseholes according to ? is almost as good as forbidding me from seeing things for making me want to check something out).
Edit. Missed that it was locked thread (was on an older page). Will leave it though.


----------

